# La marine israélienne prête à intercepter la flotille de la paix - AFP



## Alea (26 May 2010)

Agence France-Presse
Jérusalem
Publié le 26 mai 2010 à 14h20 | Mis à jour à 17h21 


*La marine israélienne prête à intercepter la «flottille de la paix»* 

La marine de guerre israélienne a «achevé ses préparatifs» pour intercepter une flottille de huit bateaux en route vers Gaza pour protester contre le blocus israélien de ce territoire palestinien, a-t-on appris mercredi de source militaire.

Si les bateaux refusent de rebrousser chemin, ils seront arraisonnés, reconduits à un port israélien, les militants pacifistes seront interpellés puis renvoyés dans leur pays et après inspection «le chargement sera transféré à Gaza par les passages frontaliers» terrestres entre Israël et la bande de Gaza, selon cette source.

Le chef de la marine de guerre, le contre-amiral Eliezer Marum, a «donné aux forces navales des consignes d'opérer avec la plus grande sensibilité et d'éviter de tomber dans les provocations», a indiqué la même source.

L'opération est une «provocation», a jugé mercredi un haut responsable de l'armée israélienne, estimant que l'aide humanitaire à son bord n'était «pas nécessaire».

Cette expédition vers Gaza «est un acte de provocation qui n'est pas nécessaire au vu des chiffres indiquant que la situation humanitaire à Gaza est bonne et stable», a déclaré à la presse le colonel Moshe Levy au point de passage de Kerem Shalom, au nord de la bande de Gaza.

«Je ne vois pas la nécessité d'un quelconque bateau avec ces matériaux. Nous autorisons ces matériaux à Gaza», a ajouté le chef de la mission de liaison et de coordination pour l'enclave palestinienne, en référence aux 5000 tonnes de fret, dont du ciment, des médicaments et du matériel éducatif, transportées par la flottille.

Huit bateaux venant de Grèce, de Turquie, de Suède, d'Irlande et d'Algérie, avec 500 personnes à leur bord dont des députés européens, se rassembleront jeudi au large de Limassol (Chypre) avant de se diriger vers Gaza où ils tenteront d'accoster vendredi ou samedi, selon les organisateurs, le mouvement «Free Gaza».

L'État hébreu maintient un strict blocus de la bande de Gaza depuis que le mouvement islamiste palestinien Hamas y a pris le pouvoir en juin 2007.

Le colonel Levy a montré des palettes stockées au point de passage, contenant du ciment destiné à des projets de reconstruction des Nations unies, des rames de papier, du papier hygiénique et du thé.

«Alors qu'ils se drapent d'un manteau humanitaire, ils s'engagent dans la propagande politique et non dans l'aide aux Palestiniens», a estimé le porte-parole du ministère israélien des Affaires étrangères, Yigal Palmor.

En 2008, «Free Gaza» était parvenu à plusieurs reprises à briser ce blocus. En juin 2009, la marine israélienne avait intercepté un navire et l'avait détourné sur le port israélien d'Ashdod, situé au sud de l'État hébreu. Le bateau, endommagé lors de l'opération, a coulé peu après son retour à son port d'attache à Chypre.


http://www.cyberpresse.ca/international/moyen-orient/201005/26/01-4284000-la-marine-israelienne-prete-a-intercepter-la-flottille-de-la-paix.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B13b_moyen-orient_291_section_POS1


----------



## Alea (27 May 2010)

Agence France-Presse
Gaza
Publié le 27 mai 2010 à 08h38 | Mis à jour à 08h44 


*Flottille de la paix: le Hamas qualifie les menaces d'Israël de «piraterie»*

Le Hamas, au pouvoir dans la bande de Gaza, a qualifié jeudi de «piraterie sioniste» la menace d'Israël d'intercepter une flottille chargée d'aide en route vers l'enclave palestinienne pour tenter de briser le blocus israélien.

«La menace de l'occupant d'empêcher la "flottille de la paix" d'arriver dans la bande de Gaza sous blocus est de la piraterie sioniste et une violation du droit international», a affirmé Ismaïl Radwan, un haut responsable du mouvement islamiste Hamas, dans un communiqué.

Plusieurs centaines de militants pro-palestiniens espèrent accoster à Gaza ce week-end à bord de neuf bateaux chargés de 10 000 tonnes d'aide humanitaire et de matériaux de construction pour tenter de briser le blocus imposé par Israël après la prise de pouvoir du Hamas en juin 2007 et renforcé par l'Égypte.

«Ces rodomontades sont une indication de la mentalité terroriste sioniste», a ajouté M. Radwan.

«L'occupant est préoccupé par ces bateaux (...) parce qu'ils donnent une légitimité à l'engagement avec le gouvernement palestinien (du Hamas à Gaza) et confirment que les tentatives d'isoler le Hamas ont échoué», a-t-il estimé.

Mark Regev, le porte-parole du premier ministre israélien Benjamin Netanyahu, a reproché aux militants des organisations humanitaires d'ignorer «les brutalités» du Hamas, qui a délogé de Gaza les forces loyales à l'Autorité palestinienne en 2007.

«Ils prétendent agir au nom des droits de l'Homme mais gardent le silence quand le Hamas prend délibérément pour cibles des civils israéliens, et se taisent aussi sur les brutalités de son régime qui écrase l'opposition politique, a supprimé les médias indépendants et enfermé des centaines d'opposants politiques», affirme M. Regev dans un communiqué.

«S'ils étaient véritablement intéressés par le bien-être des habitants de la bande de Gaza, ils auraient accepté l'offre de l'Égypte ou d'Israël de transférer l'aide humanitaire (transportée par la flottille) avec les 15 000 tonnes qui parviennent chaque semaine à la population de cette région», a-t-il ajouté.

«Au lieu de quoi, ils ont opté pour un tour de passe-passe politique bon marché», a-t-il conclu.

Une source militaire israélienne a indiqué mercredi que la marine de guerre avait «achevé ses préparatifs» pour intercepter la flottille.

Si les bateaux refusent de rebrousser chemin, ils seront arraisonnés et déroutés vers un port israélien, les militants pacifistes seront interpellés puis renvoyés dans leur pays et après inspection «le chargement sera transféré à Gaza par les passages frontaliers» terrestres entre Israël et la bande de Gaza, selon cette source.

Un haut responsable de l'armée israélienne, le colonel Moshe Levy, a estimé que l'aide n'était «pas nécessaire», la situation humanitaire à Gaza étant «bonne et stable».

Selon un communiqué de son ministère, le directeur général des Affaires étrangères, Yossi Gal, a convoqué séparément jeudi les ambassadeurs des pays impliqués dans la flottille pour les informer qu'ils pourraient assister au port d'Ashdod (sud de Tel-Aviv) au déchargement des cargaisons des bateaux qu'Israël entend arraisonner afin de les transférer vers Gaza après inspection.

Les ambassadeurs convoqués par M. Gal étaient ceux de Turquie, de Grèce, de Chypre, de Suède et d'Irlande.


http://www.cyberpresse.ca/international/moyen-orient/201005/27/01-4284248-flottille-de-la-paix-le-hamas-qualifie-les-menaces-disrael-de-piraterie.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B13b_moyen-orient_291_section_POS2


----------



## Alea (28 May 2010)

Agence France-Presse
Nicosie
Publié le 28 mai 2010 à 10h42 | Mis à jour à 10h49 


*La flottille prête à converger vers Gaza malgré les avertissements d'Israël* 

Sept bateaux chargés d'aide se rassemblaient vendredi dans les eaux internationales, au large de Chypre, avant de faire route vers Gaza pour tenter de briser le blocus israélien imposé à l'enclave palestinienne, et cela malgré les mises en garde de l'État hébreu.

Le rassemblement, initialement prévu dans le port de Limassol doit se faire dans les eaux internationales car «le gouvernement chypriote ne veut pas que nous partions de Chypre», a indiqué à l'AFP une des organisatrices de la «Flottille de la paix», Audrey Bomse, parlant de «pressions» israéliennes.

Le ministère chypriote des Communications a indiqué qu'une telle mission n'était pas dans «l'intérêt vital du pays» et que Chypre n'avait reçu aucune demande officielle de l'Autorité palestinienne, seule entité palestinienne reconnue sur le plan international, pour une demande d'aide humanitaire.

Israël a récemment fait savoir aux ambassadeurs de Grèce, Turquie, Irlande et Chypre, pays d'où devaient partir les bateaux, qu'il interdisait l'arrivée de la flottille à Gaza, une initiative qui selon l'État hébreu viole la loi internationale.

Selon les organisateurs, l'aide de 10 000 tonnes consiste notamment en 100 maisons préfabriquées, 500 fauteuils roulants électriques ainsi que de l'équipement médical et des matériaux de construction.

Entre 700 et 800 personnes sont à bord des deux cargos et cinq navires plus petits, dont une quarantaine d'hommes politiques européens et arabes.

Mme Bomse a indiqué par ailleurs que le projet d'acheminer 25 députés internationaux de Chypre aux bateaux a dû être abandonné après que Nicosie fut revenu sur un accord en ce sens, parlant là encore de «pressions» israéliennes.

Elle a dit que, par conséquent, les députés allaient être embarqués depuis le port de Famagouste, en République turque de Chypre du Nord, non reconnue par la communauté internationale. Des députés d'Irlande, d'Italie, de Norvège et de Bulgarie seraient du voyage, mais pas ceux de Chypre et de Grèce, selon elle. 

Ces derniers ont vraisemblablement refusé de transiter par le nord de l'île en raison de son occupation par l'armée turque.

Ces changements de dernière minute font reculer le départ, prévu dans l'après-midi, à la soirée, selon Mme Bomse qui a parlé d'une arrivée samedi à Gaza, où le groupe doit rester deux jours.

La ministre chypriote des Communications Erato Kozakou-Markoullis a rejeté d'éventuelles pressions d'Israël.

«C'est une décision que la République de Chypre a prise seule, en prenant en considération (...) tous les faits, dangers et menaces pour ses intérêts nationaux».

Israël maintient un strict blocus sur la bande de Gaza --sauf pour les produits de première nécessité-- depuis l'arrivée au pouvoir du mouvement islamiste palestinien Hamas en juin 2007.

Israël, qui parle d'une «provocation politico-médiatique», prévoit, si les bateaux refusent de rebrousser chemin, de les arraisonner et les diriger vers le port israélien d'Ashdod, au sud de Tel-Aviv, avant d'interpeller les militants et de les renvoyer dans leur pays.

Les organisateurs de la «Flottille de la paix» se défendent eux de se trouver dans l'illégalité.

«La chose la plus ignoble, c'est qu'Israël affirme que nous violons la loi internationale en faisant naviguer des bateaux non armés transportant de l'aide humanitaire à des gens qui (en) ont désespérément besoin», souligne l'organisation Free Gaza dans un communiqué.

L'ONU a appelé jeudi les deux parties à la retenue et au sens des responsabilités, rappelant qu'elle était opposée au blocus de Gaza.

http://www.cyberpresse.ca/international/moyen-orient/201005/28/01-4284693-la-flottille-prete-a-converger-vers-gaza-malgre-les-avertissements-disrael.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B13b_moyen-orient_291_section_POS1


----------



## Alea (29 May 2010)

Charlie Charalambous
Agence France-Presse
Nicosie, Chypre
Publié le 29 mai 2010 à 12h06 | Mis à jour à 12h19 


*Gaza: la flottille internationale déterminée, Israël menace*

Une responsable de la flottille internationale chargée d'aide pour Gaza, actuellement au large de Chypre, a affirmé samedi qu'elle était déterminée à partir pour l'enclave palestinienne, sous blocus israélien, malgré plusieurs reports et les avertissements de l'État hébreu.

Alors que les organisateurs devaient décider du moment du départ en début d'après-midi, un responsable israélien a indiqué que la marine israélienne empêcherait, de force si nécessaire, la flottille au cas où elle tenterait de s'approcher des côtes du territoire palestinien.

«Une décision finale devrait être prise à 14h00 (107h00, heure de Montréal) à propos du départ de la flottille, vu que certaines personnes tentent de négocier leur embarquement à bord du bateau turc», a déclaré Audrey Bomse, une responsable du mouvement Free Gaza, à l'initiative de cette traversée, qui avait fait état dans un premier temps d'un départ à midi (05h00, heure de Montréal).

Mme Bomse avait précisé auparavant qu'un navire turc faisant partie de la flottille négociait avec les autorités du nord de Chypre, une zone occupée par la Turquie et non reconnue internationalement, pour permettre à des députés européens d'embarquer à son bord au port de Famagouste, situé au nord de l'île.

Ces derniers, selon un militant à bord d'un des navires, Thomas Sommer-Houdeville, avaient été empêchés par les autorités chypriotes d'embarquer du sud de l'île.

Les organisateurs de cette traversée estiment que les autorités chypriotes ont cédé aux pressions israéliennes, ce qu'a catégoriquement démenti Nicosie.

Le départ de la flottille, initialement prévu vendredi, avait été reporté à samedi, les organisateurs invoquant notamment des menaces israéliennes de capturer un navire turc et des «difficultés techniques» sur l'un des navires.

Selon Mme Bomse, la flottille est désormais composée de cinq navires, deux petits bateaux ayant eu des problèmes techniques.

Côté israélien, le gouvernement a lancé un nouvel avertissement aux militants.

«Nous tenterons de les empêcher de s'approcher des côtes de la bande de Gaza de manière pacifique, mais s'ils cherchent à passer en force nous les bloquerons», a affirmé à l'AFP le porte-parole du ministère des Affaires étrangères Ygal Palmor.

L'État hébreu prévoit, si les bateaux refusent de rebrousser chemin, de les arraisonner et les diriger vers le port israélien d'Ashdod, au sud de Tel-Aviv, avant d'interpeller les militants et de les renvoyer dans leur pays.

«De l'aveu même des organisateurs, il ne s'agit pas d'une opération humanitaire mais bel et bien d'un acte de provocation visant à causer une confrontation avec l'armée israélienne à des fins de propagande», a ajouté M. Palmor.

Selon lui, «toute l'opération est orchestrée par IHH, une organisation islamiste turque impliquée depuis longtemps dans des activités terroristes et en étroite collaboration avec le Hamas», le mouvement islamiste palestinien qui contrôle la bande de Gaza.

L'organisation Free Gaza, à l'initiative de cette traversée, a de son côté qualifié d'«ignoble» le fait qu'Israël l'accuse de violer la loi internationale, alors qu'ils ont des «bateaux non armés transportant de l'aide humanitaire à des gens qui (en) ont désespérément besoin».

À Gaza, le premier ministre du gouvernement du Hamas, Ismaïl Haniyeh, a qualifié les passagers de la flottille de «héros» lors d'une inspection du port, qui se préparait à l'arrivée des bateaux.

«Nous sommes à un moment historique, de rupture, qui nous sépare de la fin du blocus de Gaza», a-t-il dit.

La flottille «envoie un message fort, que le blocus imposé à la bande de Gaza (...) sera brisé», a-t-il affirmé.

L'ONU, l'UE et la France ont rappelé récemment qu'ils étaient opposés au blocus, maintenu autour de Gaza par Israël depuis l'arrivée au pouvoir du Hamas en juin 2007.

http://www.cyberpresse.ca/international/moyen-orient/201005/29/01-4285043-gaza-la-flottille-internationale-determinee-israel-menace.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B12_en-manchette_278_section_POS1


----------



## Alea (30 May 2010)

Sakher Abou El-Oun
Agence France-Presse
Gaza
Publié le 30 mai 2010 à 07h52 | Mis à jour à 12h18 


*La flottille d'aide humanitaire en route vers Gaza * 

La flottille internationale acheminant des centaines de militants pro-palestiniens et de l'aide pour Gaza a finalement appareillé dimanche pour le territoire palestinien, au risque d'une confrontation avec la marine israélienne, bien déterminée à l'intercepter.

Les bateaux, au nombre de six selon les organisateurs, qui veulent briser le blocus de la bande de Gaza par Israël, sont partis en milieu d'après-midi pour leur destination finale, a déclaré à l'AFP Houwayda Arraf, présidente du mouvement Free Gaza, jointe au téléphone par l'AFP.

«Israël bloque une zone à environ 20 milles nautiques de la côte de Gaza et nous comptons atteindre cette zone en fin de matinée ou en début d'après-midi (lundi)», a ajouté Mme Arraf.

Le convoi naval humanitaire devrait d'abord faire une halte à la limite des eaux internationales avant de tenter de parvenir au but lundi matin, a affirmé à Gaza le président du Comité pour la levée du blocus, le député palestinien indépendant Jamal al-Khoudari.

La traversée se déroulera «en deux étapes: ils s'arrêteront d'abord dans les eaux internationales à 30 milles nautiques des eaux territoriales (de Gaza), puis demain (lundi) à l'aube, ils se dirigeront vers les côtes de Gaza», a-t-il expliqué.

M. Khoudari a exhorté la communauté internationale à protéger la flottille contre les menaces d'interception israéliennes.

Plusieurs navires de guerre israéliens étaient déployés au large de la bande de Gaza, a constaté un photographe de l'AFP.

«Il s'agit d'une provocation visant à délégitimer Israël», a accusé le vice-ministre des Affaires étrangères Danny Ayalon.

La marine israélienne a l'intention d'empêcher, de force si nécessaire, la flottille de s'approcher des côtes de la bande de Gaza, soumise par Israël à un blocus strict --sauf pour les produits de première nécessité-- depuis la prise de contrôle du territoire par le mouvement islamiste Hamas en juin 2007.

Si les bateaux refusent de rebrousser chemin, Israël prévoit de les arraisonner et les diriger vers le port israélien d'Ashdod, dans le sud du pays, avant d'interpeller les militants et de les renvoyer dans leur pays, comme il l'a déjà fait par le passé lors d'opérations similaires.

Selon le site économique israélien Globes, la facture de la confrontation pourrait coûter à Israël des dizaines de millions de dollars notamment en frais de détention et d'expulsion des activistes et d'arraisonnement de la flottille.

Malgré cette menace d'intervention, les préparatifs se poursuivaient à Gaza pour accueillir la «flottille de la liberté», qui transporte 700 militants et sympathisants de la cause palestinienne, dont des parlementaires européens.

Des barques de pêche gazaouies, ornées de drapeaux palestiniens, grecs, irlandais, suédois et turcs - les pays représentés dans la flottille - ont pris la mer pour aller à la rencontre du convoi.

Des manifestants ont lâché de dizaines de ballons auxquels étaient attachés des photos d'enfants tués lors de la dévastatrice offensive israélienne contre la bande de Gaza pendant l'hiver 2008-2009.

L'aide de 10 000 tonnes consiste notamment en 100 maisons préfabriquées, 500 fauteuils roulants électriques ainsi que de l'équipement médical, selon les organisateurs.

Cinq débarquements similaires ont réussi et trois ont échoué depuis la première opération de ce type en août 2008, selon le mouvement Free Gaza, qui n'en avait jamais organisé jusqu'à présent d'une telle ampleur.

Israël, qui a évacué unilatéralement la bande de Gaza en 2005, se réserve le droit d'en contrôler les frontières terrestres, aériennes et maritimes, à l'exclusion de Rafah, dans le sud du territoire, limitrophe de l'Egypte.

http://www.cyberpresse.ca/international/moyen-orient/201005/30/01-4285121-la-flottille-daide-humanitaire-en-route-vers-gaza.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B13b_moyen-orient_291_section_POS1


----------



## Alea (31 May 2010)

Joseph Krauss
Agence France-Presse
Ashdod
Publié le 31 mai 2010 à 07h00 | Mis à jour à 11h39 


*Raid israélien sanglant contre la flottille de Gaza* 

VIDÉO
<script  src="http://ondemand.streamtheworld.com/dmanager/js/embed.js" language="javascript" type="text/javascript"></script><script language="javascript" type="text/javascript">_stwVar['player']= 'EmbedHybrid';_stwVar['width']= '300';_stwVar['height']= '247';_stwVar['clientname']= 'cyberpresse';_stwVar['mediaid']= '710251';_stwVar['partnername']= 'cyberpresse';_stwVar['autostart']= '0';_stwVar['tagurl']= 'http%3A%2F%2Fadserver.adtechus.com%2Fadrawdata%2F3.0%2F5214%2F1284195%2F0%2F2570%2FADTECH%3B';_stwVar['title']= '';_stwVar['titleurl']= '';_stwVar['footerurl']= '';_stwVar['playlistid']= '0';embed();</script>


Dix-neuf passagers ont été tués lundi lorsque des commandos israéliens ont pris d'assaut dans les eaux internationales la flottille internationale de militants pro-palestiniens qui se dirigeait vers la bande de Gaza, a indiqué une télévision israélienne.

Alors que l'ONU s'est dite «choquée» et que l'Union européenne demandait une «enquête complète» d'Israël sur les circonstances du raid, la Turquie, dont plusieurs ressortissants feraient partie des victimes, a prévenu Israël de «conséquences irréparables» sur les relations bilatérales.

Dix-neuf passagers ont été tués et 26 autres blessés lors de l'assaut donné par des commandos israéliens, selon la chaîne 10 de la télévision israélienne.

L'armée israélienne avait indiqué plus tôt que plus de dix passagers avaient été tués, ajoutant qu'au moins quatre soldats avaient été blessés, dont un par balle.

Une ONG turque, qui a participé à l'opération humanitaire, a fait état d'au moins 15 morts, pour la plupart des ressortissants turcs.

Après l'assaut, les six bateaux devaient être acheminés sous escorte vers Israël et le premier était arrivé en milieu de journée à Ashdod (sud d'Israël), selon les médias israéliens. 

La flottille acheminant des centaines de militants pro-palestiniens et de l'aide pour Gaza à bord de six bateaux avait appareillé dimanche après-midi depuis les eaux internationales au large de Chypre pour le territoire palestinien.

«Nous avons fait tous les efforts possibles pour éviter cet incident. Les militaires avaient reçu des instructions selon lesquelles il s'agissait d'une opération de police et un maximum de retenue devait être observé», a expliqué le porte-parole du premier ministre Benjamin Netanyahu, Mark Regev.

«Malheureusement, ils ont été attaqués avec une extrême violence par les gens sur le bateau, avec des barres de fer, des couteaux et des tirs à balles réelles», a-t-il souligné.

Selon le porte-parole de l'armée israélienne, le général Avi Benayahu, l'opération de commando s'est déroulée dans les eaux internationales.

Des images tournées depuis le bateau turc, mises en ligne sur internet, montrent des commandos vêtus de noir descendre d'hélicoptère sur le navire, puis des affrontements avec les militants, ainsi que des personnes blessées étendues sur le pont.

«Sous le couvert de l'obscurité, les commandos israéliens ont sauté d'hélicoptère sur le cargo turc Mavi Marmara et commencé à tirer au moment où leurs pieds ont touché le pont», selon un récit mis en ligne sur le site du mouvement Free Gaza, à l'initiative de cette traversée.

La Turquie, qui a prévenu Israël de «conséquences irréparables» sur les relations bilatérales, a rappelé son ambassadeur en Israël, a annoncé lundi le vice premier ministre turc Bulent Arinc.

Alors qu'à Istanbul, plusieurs milliers de personnes manifestaient aux cris de «Mort à Israël!», l'État hébreu a appelé ses ressortissants à ne plus se rendre en Turquie.

En Grèce, où le gouvernement a annulé une visite du chef d'état-major de l'armée de l'air israélienne prévue mardi, une ONG faisant part à la flottille a indiqué qu'un bateau grec avait essuyé des tirs à «balles réelles» à partir d'hélicoptères et de canots gonflables israéliens.

À Gaza, le mouvement islamiste Hamas, qui contrôle l'enclave palestinienne, a appelé les Arabes et les musulmans à un «soulèvement» devant les ambassades d'Israël.

Le chef du gouvernement du Hamas à Gaza, Ismaïl Haniyeh, a dénoncé une «attaque barbare» contre la flottille.

De son côté, le président de l'Autorité palestinienne Mahmoud Abbas a condamné le «massacre», réclamé la tenue de réunions urgentes du Conseil de sécurité de l'ONU et décrété trois jours de deuil dans les territoires palestiniens.

La Ligue arabe a annoncé qu'elle allait tenir une réunion extraordinaire mardi.

Dimanche dans la soirée, trois patrouilleurs lance-missiles israéliens avaient quitté le port septentrional de Haïfa pour aller intercepter la flottille, selon des journalistes à bord d'un bâtiment.

La marine israélienne avait annoncé son intention d'empêcher, de force si nécessaire, la flottille de s'approcher des côtes de Gaza, soumise par Israël à un blocus strict - sauf pour les produits de première nécessité - depuis la prise de contrôle du territoire par le mouvement islamiste Hamas en juin 2007.

http://www.cyberpresse.ca/international/moyen-orient/201005/31/01-4285290-raid-israelien-sanglant-contre-la-flottille-de-gaza.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B12_en-manchette_278_section_POS1


----------



## Alea (31 May 2010)

Sibel Utku Bila
Agence France-Presse
Ankara
Publié le 31 mai 2010 à 07h59 | Mis à jour à 11h01 


*Flottille: les relations entre la Turquie et Israël au plus mal* 

Les relations entre la Turquie et Israël, jadis alliés stratégiques, sont au plus mal après le raid israélien meurtrier sur la flottille d'aide pro-palestinienne à Gaza, dont un navire turc: Ankara a rappelé son ambassadeur en Israël, et demandé une réunion d'urgence de l'ONU.

«Notre ambassadeur en Israël a été rappelé à Ankara», a déclaré le vice-premier ministre turc, Bulent Arinc, quelques heures après le raid des forces israéliennes, qui a fait 19 morts parmi les passagers, selon une télévision israélienne.

M. Arinc a annoncé aussi que les préparatifs pour trois manoeuvres militaires conjointes avec Israël avaient été annulés. Et il a confirmé que la Turquie avait demandé une réunion d'urgence du Conseil de sécurité de l'ONU.

Cette opération meurtrière «peut entraîner des conséquences irréparables sur nos relations bilatérales», avait plus tôt averti le ministère des Affaires étrangères, où l'ambassadeur israélien, Gabby Levy, avait été convoqué pour un entretien d'une vingtaine de minutes.

M. Arinc a tenu une réunion d'urgence avec le ministre de l'Intérieur, le chef de la marine et le chef des opérations militaires. Il a déclaré que le premier ministre Recep Tayyip Erdogan écourtait une visite au Chili.

Le chef d'état-major des armées, le général Ilker Basbug, a interrompu une visite en Égypte à la suite du raid et aussi en raison d'un attentat contre une base navale turque.

À Istanbul, environ 10 000 manifestants se sont rassemblés aux cris de «Mort à Israël» sur la place Taksim, la principale de la mégalopole, brûlant des drapeaux israéliens.

Environ 400 manifestants s'étaient rassemblés plus tôt devant le consulat israélien, et plus d'un millier devant la résidence de l'ambassadeur israélien, à Ankara.

Un responsable de l'organisation humanitaire turque IHH a dit avoir reçu des images vidéo du navire turc Mavi Marmara, au large de Gaza, qui montrent «les blessés rassemblés au milieu du bateau comme un troupeau de moutons».

«Nous avons reçu des informations disant qu'une personne est morte d'une blessure par balle à la tête et une autre de plusieurs blessures. Nous n'avons pas pu les identifier», a déclaré Veysel Basar, cité par Anatolie.

800 personnes sont à bord du Mavi Marmara, dont des femmes et un bébé de six mois, selon lui.

Des responsables d'organisations humanitaires turques ont affirmé que de nombreuses victimes du raid israélien ont la nationalité turque.

Les relations entre la Turquie et Israël, marquées par la signature en 1996 d'un accord de coopération militaire, n'ont cessé de se dégrader depuis l'opération israélienne à Gaza fin 2008, et les vigoureuses déclarations anti-israéliennes de M. Erdogan, qui dirige un gouvernement issu de la mouvance islamique.

En janvier, l'ambassadeur de Turquie en Israël a été humilié en public au ministère des Affaires étrangères, et en avril, M. Erdogan a vivement attaqué Israël, qualifié de «principale menace pour la paix» au Proche-Orient.

La tension entre les deux pays s'est accentuée lorsque la Turquie et le Brésil ont signé un accord sur le nucléaire avec l'Iran, pays soupçonné par les Occidentaux de vouloir se doter de l'arme nucléaire. Cet accord signé le 17 mai a été qualifié d'«imposture» par le premier ministre israélien Benjamin Netanyahu.

Pour l'analyste turc Sedat Laciner, du centre d'études USAK, le raid israélien «constitue un acte délibéré de vengeance contre la Turquie, pour son attitude vis-a-vis de Gaza et de l'Iran.»

Plus généralement, Israël voit d'un très mauvais oeil le réchauffement spectaculaire des relations entre la Turquie et les pays arabes ou musulmans, Iran, Irak, pays du Golfe et surtout Syrie.

En 2008, la Turquie avait agi comme médiateur entre la Syrie et Israël, mais ce processus a pris fin lorsque Ankara a condamné l'offensive israélienne à Gaza.

*****

*Turquie/Israël: les principales dates depuis fin 2008*

> 29 déc 2008: Ankara affirme que l'offensive israélienne sur la bande de Gaza rend «impossible» la poursuite des négociations israélo-syriennes par l'intermédiaire de la Turquie.

> 30 jan 2009: Coup de colère du premier ministre turc Recep Tayyip Erdogan à Davos (Suisse) pendant un débat avec le président israélien Shimon Peres sur Gaza. Le dirigeant turc condamne l'opération d'Israël à Gaza qui a coûté la vie à plus de 1400 Palestiniens.

> 11 oct 2009: Exclusion de l'aviation israélienne d'exercices internationaux organisés en Turquie.

> 15 oct: Tension diplomatique après la diffusion d'une série télévisée turque montrant des massacres d'enfants palestiniens par l'armée israélienne.

> 24 nov: Visite du ministre israélien du Commerce et de l'Industrie Benyamin Ben Eliezer, la première d'un responsable officiel depuis janvier 2009.

> 11 janvier 2010: Convocation de l'ambassadeur de Turquie à Tel Aviv à la suite de la diffusion sur une chaîne de télévision privée turque d'une série très populaire, jugée antisémite par Israël.

> 13 janv: Israël est contraint de présenter des excuses pour mettre fin à une crise diplomatique déclenchée par le traitement humiliant infligé à l'ambassadeur de Turquie. En recevant le diplomate, Danny Ayalon, vice-ministre des Affaires étrangères, avait refusé ostensiblement de lui serrer la main, le contraignant à s'asseoir à un niveau plus bas que ses interlocuteurs israéliens.

> 8 avril: M. Erdogan attaque violemment Israël, qualifié de «principale menace pour la paix» au Proche-Orient.

> 17 mai: L'accord sur le nucléaire signé par la Turquie et le Brésil avec l'Iran, pays soupçonné par les Occidentaux de vouloir se doter de l'arme nucléaire, est qualifié d'«imposture» par le premier ministre israélien Benjamin Netanyahu.

> 31 mai: La Turquie condamne très fermement le raid israélien contre une flottille internationale - dont un navire turc - acheminant de l'aide pour Gaza et prévient Israël des «conséquences irréparables» sur les relations bilatérales. Elle rappelle son ambassadeur en Israël.

http://www.cyberpresse.ca/international/moyen-orient/201005/31/01-4285327-flottille-les-relations-entre-la-turquie-et-israel-au-plus-mal.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B13b_moyen-orient_291_section_POS1


----------



## Alea (31 May 2010)

Joël-Denis Bellavance
La Presse
Publié le 31 mai 2010 à 10h32 | Mis à jour à 11h50 


*Le Canada «regrette profondément» l'assaut d'Israël * 

(Ottawa) Le Canada «regrette profondément» l'attaque menée par des commandos israéliens dans les eaux internationales contre une flottille de militants pro-palestiniens qui se dirigeait vers la bande de Gaza.

Perçu dans les capitales occidentales comme le plus ardent défenseur d'Israël, le gouvernement Harper ne s'est pas gêné ce matin pour déplorer les pertes de vies alors que le premier ministre israélien, Benjamin Nétanyahou, est en visite officielle à Ottawa. «Le Canada regrette profondément les pertes de vie et les blessures causées dans cet incident. Nous cherchons à obtenir plus de renseignements afin de faire la lumière sur ce qui s'est passé exactement», a affirmé Dimitri Soudas, le directeur des communications de Stephen Harper, dans un courriel envoyé aux journalistes.

M. Soudas a expédié ce courriel quelques minutes avant que le premier ministre israélien ne mette les pieds à l'intérieur du Parlement où il doit rencontrer ce matin Stephen Harper.

Les deux hommes devaient tenir un point de presse conjoint, mais cette rencontre avec les médias a été annulée vers 10 h30 à cause du raid sanglant contre la flottille de Gaza qui a fait au moins 19 morts jusqu'ici.

http://www.cyberpresse.ca/actualites/quebec-canada/politique-canadienne/201005/31/01-4285432-le-canada-regrette-profondement-lassaut-disrael.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_vous_suggere_4285435_article_POS2


----------



## Alea (31 May 2010)

Agence France-Presse
Paris
Publié le 31 mai 2010 à 07h23 | Mis à jour à 10h45 


*Raid israélien: condamnations unanimes de la communauté internationale*

Le raid meurtrier israélien contre une flottille internationale en route vers Gaza a suscité lundi des condamnations unanimes de la communauté internationale, de nombreux pays le jugeant «inacceptable» ou «disproportionné».

La chef de la diplomatie de l'UE Catherine Ashton a réclamé à Israël «une enquête complète sur les circonstances» du raid. De nombreuses capitales ont demandé que la clarté soit faite sur un assaut qui a fait au moins 19 morts, selon une chaîne de télévision israélienne, dans des circonstances encore imprécises.

La Grèce, la Turquie, l'Irlande, la Suède, la Norvège, le Danemark, la Belgique, l'Autriche et l'Espagne, qui assure la présidence tournante de l'UE, ont convoqué les ambassadeurs israéliens pour leur demander des explications.

Alors que l'Autorité palestinienne et la Turquie réclamaient une réunion d'urgence du Conseil de sécurité de l'ONU, le secrétaire général de l'ONU Ban Ki-moon s'est dit «choqué» par l'assaut de l'armée israélienne contre la flottille qui voulait briser le blocus auquel est soumis Gaza depuis 2007.

Qualifiant le raid de «massacre», le président de l'Autorité palestinienne Mahmoud Abbas a décrété trois jours de deuil dans les territoires palestiniens.

L'Autorité palestinienne a demandé à l'administration américaine une intervention d'urgence pour mettre un terme aux «crimes israéliens».

De son côté, le chef du gouvernement du Hamas à Gaza, Ismaïl Haniyeh, a dénoncé «un crime et un scandale politique et médiatique qui aura des conséquences sur l'occupation».

Le mouvement islamiste palestinien a appelé les Arabes et les musulmans à «se soulever devant les ambassades» d'Israël dans le monde entier et les Palestiniens à manifester et faire grève en Cisjordanie.

Le Haut comité de suivi des Arabes, la plus importante organisation représentants les 1,3 million d'Arabes israéliens, a appelé à une journée de grève générale mardi et à des manifestations en Israël.

Plus de 2000 personnes ont déjà manifesté lundi à Amman et plusieurs centaines de personnes se sont rassemblées devant des bâtiments diplomatiques israéliens, à Istanbul et Ankara, en signe de protestation.

La Turquie, autrefois un des rares alliés d'Israël au Proche-Orient, a rappelé son ambassadeur en Israël et prévenu que l'incident pouvait «entraîner des conséquences irréparables sur (les) relations bilatérales».

Le président iranien Mahmoud Ahmadinejad a dénoncé un «acte inhumain du régime sioniste», y voyant non «pas un signe de la force mais de la faiblesse de ce régime», dont la fin «est plus proche que jamais».

En Europe, les condamnations ont été sévères: «complètement inacceptable» pour la Suède, «totalement disproportionné», «grave et préoccupant» pour l'Espagne, «réponse totalement inacceptable» à une mission humanitaire pour l'Irlande.

L'Allemagne a jugé l'assaut «à première vue disproportionnée», comme la Belgique, et l'Italie a «déploré» le «meurtre de civils».

«Rien ne saurait justifier l'emploi d'une telle violence», a déclaré de son côté le ministre français des Affaires étrangères Bernard Kouchner, «profondément choqué».

La Grèce a mis fin immédiatement à un exercice aérien commun avec Israël en en cours en Crète (sud).

Les ambassadeurs à Bruxelles des 27 pays de l'Union européenne devaient se retrouver pour une réunion extraordinaire lundi après-midi pour faire le point.

Au Proche-Orient, le premier ministre libanais Saad Hariri a dénoncé «une étape dangereuse et folle qui va exacerber les tensions dans la région» et a appelé la communauté internationale «à prendre des mesures».

La Ligue arabe a convoqué une réunion extraordinaire mardi pour décider des mesures à prendre, tandis que le Koweit ordonnait une réunion extraordinaire de son gouvernement. L'émir du Qatar a dénoncé «un acte de piraterie», et appelé à «briser» le blocus imposé par Israël à la bande de Gaza.

À 11h00 GMT (6h00 heure de Montréal) lundi, ni la Grande-Bretagne, ni la Chine, la Russie ou les États-Unis n'avaient réagi.

http://www.cyberpresse.ca/international/moyen-orient/201005/31/01-4285299-raid-israelien-condamnations-unanimes-de-la-communaute-internationale.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B13b_moyen-orient_291_section_POS4


----------



## Alea (31 May 2010)

Joseph Krauss
Agence France-Presse
Ashdod
Publié le 31 mai 2010 à 07h23 | Mis à jour à 18h40 


*Tollé international après le raid israélien contre une flottille * 

Des commandos de marine israéliens ont lancé lundi un assaut contre une flottille humanitaire internationale en route vers Gaza qui a fait au moins neuf morts, provoquant un tollé international et plongeant Israël dans une grave crise diplomatique.

L'assaut donné dans les eaux internationales contre la flottille qui voulait forcer le blocus imposé depuis 2007 par Israël à Gaza, a contraint le Premier ministre israélien Benjamin Netanyahu à couper court à une visite au Canada et aux États-Unis où il devait rencontrer le président Barack Obama mardi.

A Ottawa, M. Netanyahu a souligné qu'il «regrettait» les pertes de vies humaines mais déclaré que les soldats israéliens avaient «dû défendre leurs vies».

Lors d'une conversation téléphonique avec M. Netanyahu, M. Obama a demandé à connaître «le plus vite possible» les circonstances exactes de l'abordage sanglant et exprimé «son profond regret pour les pertes de vies humaines».

Entretemps le Conseil de sécurité de l'ONU s'est réuni en urgence pour débattre de l'intervention israélienne contre les six bateaux qui acheminaient des centaines de militants pro-palestiniens et des tonnes d'aide vers Gaza.

Lors du débat public, le chef de la diplomatie turque Ahmet Davutoglu a affirmé qu'Israël, jadis allié stratégique d'Ankara, avait «perdu toute légitimité internationale», alors que le représentant d'Israël à l'ONU Daniel Carmon a accusé la flottille de n'avoir «rien d'une mission humanitaire».

La Turquie, dont plusieurs ressortissants figureraient parmi les victimes, a accusé Israël de «terrorisme d'État» et rappelé son ambassadeur à Tel-Aviv. L'État hébreu a appelé ses ressortissants à ne plus se rendre en Turquie.

Les autorités israéliennes, qui avaient annoncé leur intention de bloquer la «flottille de la liberté» même par la force, ont accusé les organisateurs d'avoir «déclenché les violences» à bord du ferry turc Mavi Marmara. Mais ces derniers ont affirmé que les commandos avaient ouvert le feu sans justification.

Selon l'armée israélienne, neuf passagers ont été tués et au moins sept soldats blessés, dont deux sérieusement, lors des violences qui se sont limitées au bateau turc. Une ONG turque à Gaza a parlé d'au moins 15 morts, la plupart des Turcs.

A Londres, le secrétaire au Foreing office William Hague à indiqué qu'un Britannique avait été blessé lors de l'assaut et l'incertitude demeurait sur le nombre de ressortissants britanniques qui se trouvaient à bord de la flottille.

Le gouvernement suédois a indiqué pour sa par que l'écrivain Henning Mankell, auteur de romans policiers à succès, et huit autres Suédois ont été arrêtés en Israël après avoir été débarqués de la flottille.

Des images tournées du Mavi Marmara montrent des commandos vêtus de noir descendre d'hélicoptère sur le navire, puis des affrontements avec les militants à bord, ainsi que des personnes blessées étendues sur le pont.

«Sous le couvert de l'obscurité, les commandos israéliens ont sauté d'hélicoptère sur le cargo turc et commencé à tirer au moment où leurs pieds ont touché le pont», selon un récit mis en ligne sur le site du mouvement Free Gaza, à l'initiative du convoi.

«Nous avons fait tous les efforts possibles pour éviter cet incident. Les militaires avaient reçu des instructions selon lesquelles il s'agissait d'une opération de police et un maximum de retenue devait être observé», a dit le porte-parole de M. Netanyahu, Mark Regev. «Malheureusement, ils ont été attaqués avec une extrême violence par les gens sur le bateau, avec des barres de fer, des couteaux et des tirs à balles réelles», a-t-il souligné.

Le chef d'état-major israélien, le général Gaby Ashkenazi, a affirmé qu'il y a eu une explosion de violence extrême dès que «nos forces ont été à bord (...). C'était prémédité, et il y avait des armes, des barres de fer, des couteaux, et à un certain moment des armes à feu, peut-être subtilisées à des soldats».

Mais le Premier ministre turc Recep Tayyip Erdogan a affirmé que les bateaux avaient été «strictement contrôlés» et qu'ils ne contenaient rien d'autre que «de l'aide humanitaire» et des «volontaires civils».

Après l'assaut, les six bateaux ont été acheminés sous escorte au port d'Ashdod (sud d'Israël).

Quatre-vingt trois activistes ont été arrêtés pour l'instant, dont 25 ont accepté d'être expulsés, selon la police de l'immigration. «Les autres vont aller en prison», a-t-elle poursuivi, ajoutant que des «centaines d'autres» arrestations étaient attendues dans la nuit.

Pour parer à d'éventuels «désordres» mardi dans les villes arabes israéliennes, la police a élevé son niveau d'alerte après l'appel de la plus importante organisation de la communauté arabe israélienne (1,3 million), à une journée de grève et à des manifestations.

Le mouvement islamiste Hamas au pouvoir à Gaza a de son côté appelé Arabes et musulmans à un «soulèvement» devant les ambassades d'Israël, tandis que le président palestinien Mahmoud Abbas a décrété trois jours de deuil en Cisjordanie et à Gaza, en appelant à traduire les responsables de l'assaut «barbare» devant la justice internationale en tant que «criminels de guerre».

Plusieurs manifestations de protestation contre l'État hébreu se sont déroulées en Jordanie, au Liban, en Egypte, en Iran, à Gaza, en Irak et en Turquie, de même que dans plusieurs villes européennes.

L'ONU s'est dite «choquée» par l'assaut et l'Union européenne a condamné «l'usage de la violence» et demandé une «enquête complète». Les ambassadeurs israéliens dans plusieurs pays occidentaux et arabes ont été convoqués.

Mardi, une réunion spéciale de l'Otan est prévue à la demande d'Ankara, de même qu'une réunion extraordinaire de la Ligue arabe.

http://www.cyberpresse.ca/international/moyen-orient/201005/31/01-4285299-tolle-international-apres-le-raid-israelien-contre-une-flottille.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B12_en-manchette_278_section_POS1


----------



## Alea (1 Jun 2010)

Katia Gagnon
La Presse
Publié le 01 juin 2010 à 07h54 | Mis à jour à 07h56 


*Militants contre l'embargo de Gaza * 

Le Mouvement Gaza libre est une coalition de militants pour les droits de l'homme et de groupes pro-palestiniens qui tente, depuis 2008, de percer le blocus imposé à la bande de Gaza. Par le passé, cinq de ses bateaux ont atteint Gaza, mais trois autres ont été arraisonnés ou ont dû rebrousser chemin.

Sa dernière opération était plus ambitieuse: une flottille de six bateaux a quitté Chypre dimanche et devait arriver à Gaza aujourd'hui. Trois d'entre eux transportaient 700 passagers de 15 nationalités, dont le romancier suédois Henning Mankell et la lauréate du prix Nobel de la paix, l'Irlandaise Mairead Corrigan-Maguire. La moitié des passagers de ces bateaux étaient turcs.

Trois autres navires étaient chargés de 10 000 tonnes de matériel humanitaire. Les bateaux transportaient notamment une centaine de maisons préfabriquées, 500 fauteuils roulants électriques, ainsi que de l'équipement médical.

Israël affirme que les objectifs du groupe n'étaient pas de nature humanitaire: «Ils ne visaient qu'à faire une démonstration politique. Ils visaient la confrontation», a déclaré Mark Regev, porte-parole de l'État israélien, sur les ondes de CNN. Le ministre israélien des Affaires étrangères, Danny Ayalon, a déclaré que les membres du groupe avaient des liens avec des organisations terroristes et que l'armée israélienne avait trouvé deux armes à bord de l'un des bateaux. «Leurs intentions étaient violentes, leurs méthodes étaient violentes et les résultats sont malheureusement de nature violente.»

Des images tournées par l'armée montrent les membres du groupe s'en prenant aux soldats avec des chaises et des bâtons.

*Bébé à bord*

«Israël a menacé tous nos bateaux par le passé, mais il n'y a jamais eu de confrontation», rétorque l'avocate du Mouvement Gaza libre, Audrey Bonse, qui a souligné sur les ondes de la BBC qu'un bébé de 18 mois se trouvait à bord. «Nous nous attendions à une confrontation non violente. Jamais les organisateurs n'auraient autorisé un bébé à bord s'ils avaient pensé qu'il y avait un risque de violence. Pourquoi des civils auraient-ils prémédité une attaque contre une des armées les mieux entraînées du monde?»

Pour les membres du groupe, la bande de Gaza est devenue «la plus grande prison à ciel ouvert du monde». Leurs opérations visent à attirer l'attention internationale sur le blocus imposé par Israël, qu'ils considèrent comme illégal.

Les bateaux ont été remorqués au port d'Ashdod et les autorités israéliennes promettent que le matériel humanitaire sera acheminé à Gaza.

http://www.cyberpresse.ca/international/moyen-orient/201006/01/01-4285643-militants-contre-lembargo-de-gaza.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B13b_moyen-orient_291_section_POS2


----------



## Alea (1 Jun 2010)

Jean-Luc Renaudie
Agence France-Presse
Jérusalem
Publié le 01 juin 2010 à 08h49 | Mis à jour à 08h59 


*Israël empêchera tout nouveau bateau pour Gaza * 

Israël a averti mardi qu'il empêcherait tout bateau humanitaire d'entrer dans les eaux de Gaza, au lendemain d'un assaut sanglant contre une flottille internationale qui a suscité l'indignation dans le monde et pour lequel le Conseil de sécurité de l'ONU a exigé une enquête.

Le Premier ministre israélien Benjamin Nétanyahou, qui a dû couper court à une visite au Canada et renoncer à une rencontre avec le président américain Barack Obama, était attendu en Israël pour tenter de contenir la crise diplomatique provoquée par l'assaut israélien, dans lequel neuf civils ont péri.

Entretemps, la police a élevé son niveau d'alerte pour parer à d'éventuels «désordres» dans les villes arabes israéliennes, après l'appel de la plus importante organisation de la communauté arabe israélienne à une journée de grève et à des manifestations.

Les pays de l'Otan, pour leur part, tiendront dans la journée une réunion spéciale à la demande de la Turquie, membre de l'organisation. Une réunion extraordinaire de la Ligue arabe est prévue au Caire, tandis que le Conseil des droits de l'homme de l'ONU a convoqué une réunion d'urgence.

«Nous ne permettrons pas à des bateaux d'arriver à Gaza et d'approvisionner ce qui est devenu une base terroriste qui menace le coeur d'Israël», a déclaré le vice-ministre de la Défense Matan Vilnaï.

Les organisateurs de «la flottille de la liberté» ont précisé que la prochaine mission pour Gaza n'aurait pas lieu avant plusieurs jours.

Lundi avant l'aube, des commandos de marine israéliens ont lancé dans les eaux internationales un assaut contre une flottille de six bateaux acheminant des centaines de militants pro-palestiniens et des tonnes d'aide, qui voulait forcer le blocus israélien imposé à Gaza depuis 2007.

Selon l'armée, neuf passagers ont été tués et sept soldats blessés à bord du ferry turc Mavi Marmara, le plus grand des six bateaux qui transportait 600 personnes.

Israël, qui avait averti qu'il ne permettrait pas de briser le blocus, a accusé les militants d'avoir «déclenché les violences» en attaquant les soldats avec couteaux et barres de fer notamment. Mais les organisateurs du convoi ont affirmé que les commandos avaient ouvert le feu sans justification.

M. Vilnaï, tout en défendant l'action des soldats qui «ont eu affaire à des voyous», a reconnu que «les images ne sont pas très bonnes» et qu'il «fallait en tirer les leçons».

Des images du bateau turc, diffusées dans le monde entier, montrent des commandos en noir hélitreuillés, des accrochages avec des militants, et des blessés gisant sur le pont.

L'armée a de son côté diffusé des images montrant six passagers levant leur matraque à plusieurs reprises et frappant apparemment quelqu'un au sol, ainsi qu'un militaire israélien projeté par deux activistes vers le pont inférieur.

Israël veut que l'aide humanitaire transite par lui, disant craindre que des armes ne soient dissimulées dans les cargaisons pour Gaza, où le mouvement islamiste Hamas, considéré par l'État hébreu comme une organisation terroriste, est au pouvoir.

À Ottawa, M. Nétanyahou avait dit «regretter» les pertes de vies humaines mais déclaré que les soldats avaient «dû défendre leurs vies».

Les journaux israéliens ont fustigé le «fiasco» israélien. «En ces temps difficiles, nous n'avons pas le Premier ministre, ni le ministre des Affaires étrangères, ni un gouvernement, composé dans sa majorité de ministres minables et inutiles, dont Israël a besoin», fulmine le quotidien centriste Maariv.

Après l'assaut, les six bateaux ont été acheminés sous escorte au port d'Ashdod (sud d'Israël). Quarante-cinq des 686 passagers étaient en voie d'expulsion, selon un responsable.

Selon la radio militaire, les passagers sont originaires de 38 pays. Parmi eux, 480 sont pour le moment détenus dans une prison du sud d'Israël et le reste en cours de transfert vers la prison. La Turquie a annoncé l'envoi de trois avions médicalisés pour rapatrier 20 de ses ressortissants blessés.

À New York, le Conseil de sécurité de l'ONU, réuni en urgence, a demandé dans une déclaration non contraignante une enquête rapide et impartiale sur l'assaut ainsi que la libération des navires et civils détenus. Il a aussi condamné «les actes qui ont résulté en la perte de (...) vies humaines et fait de nombreux blessés».

L'assaut a encore mis a mal les relations entre Israël et la Turquie, jadis alliés stratégiques. La Turquie a accusé Israël de «terrorisme d'Etat» et rappelé son ambassadeur à Tel-Aviv. Israël a appelé ses ressortissants à ne plus se rendre en Turquie.


http://www.cyberpresse.ca/international/moyen-orient/201006/01/01-4285689-israel-empechera-tout-nouveau-bateau-pour-gaza.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B12_en-manchette_278_section_POS1


----------



## Alea (1 Jun 2010)

Agence France-Presse
Stockholm
Publié le 31 mai 2010 à 11h04 | Mis à jour le 31 mai 2010 à 17h47 


*L'écrivain Mankell et 8 autres Suédois arrêtés en Israël * 

L'écrivain Henning Mankell, auteur de romans policiers à succès, et huit autres Suédois ont été arrêtés lundi en Israël après avoir été débarqués de la flottille pour Gaza attaquée par l'armée israélienne, a annoncé dans la soirée le gouvernement suédois.

Henning Mankell «a été arrêté» et «au total, neuf Suédois ont été arrêtés», a déclaré Anders Joerle, porte-parole du ministère suédois des Affaires étrangères, ajoutant que ces hommes n'étaient pas détenus au même endroit, certains ayant été emprisonnés et d'autres placés en garde à vue.

«Je pense que Henning Mankell est juste en garde à vue. Je ne suis pas sûr. Les Israéliens le maintiennent en détention», a-t-il indiqué.

Certains des neuf Suédois arrêtés ont été très légèrement blessés, a poursuivi M. Joerle, ajoutant que certains des Suédois qui se trouvaient à bord de la flottille lors de l'attaque lundi matin n'avaient pu être joints.

Selon certaines sources, les autorités israéliennes auraient donné le choix aux neuf Suédois d'être soient expulsés soit jugés en Israël.

Un peu plus tôt, en fin d'après-midi, le ministère suédois des Affaires étrangères avait démenti une rumeur indiquant que M. Mankell avait été tué dans l'attaque.

Henning Mankell, 62 ans, connu pour sa série de romans policiers mettant en scène le commissaire Wallander, avait rejoint dimanche la flottille «à bord d'un petit bateau (...) après presque 48 heures de cache-cache avec la police chypriote et de longues négociations avec les autorités chypriotes et turques», selon la branche suédoise de l'ONG Ship to Gaza.

M. Mankell, dont les livres se sont vendus à des dizaines de millions d'exemplaires à travers le monde et ont été adaptés à la télévision, avait justifié sa présence par le besoin de concrétiser par des actions son engagement en faveur des Palestiniens.

Au moins neuf passagers ont été tués lundi lorsque des commandos israéliens ont pris d'assaut la flottille internationale de militants pro-palestiniens qui se dirigeait vers la bande de Gaza, selon l'armée israélienne.

Plusieurs députés européens se trouvaient, à titre individuel, à bord de la flottille acheminant des centaines demilitants pro-palestiniens et de l'aide pour Gaza. Elle avait appareillé dimanche après-midi pour le territoire palestinien.

Quatre-vingt trois activistes ont été arrêtés pour l'instant, dont 25 ont accepté d'être expulsés, a indiqué dans la journée la police de l'immigration israélienne. «Les autres vont aller en prison», a-t-elle poursuivi, ajoutant que des «centaines d'autres» arrestations étaient attendues dans la nuit.


http://www.cyberpresse.ca/international/europe/201005/31/01-4285440-lecrivain-mankell-et-8-autres-suedois-arretes-en-israel.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B13b_europe_287_section_POS1


----------



## Alea (1 Jun 2010)

Selim Saheb Ettaba
Agence France-Presse
Jérusalem
Publié le 01 juin 2010 à 10h01 | Mis à jour à 10h09 


*Des analystes israéliens critiquent un échec sur toute la ligne * 

Renseignement approximatif, exécution inepte, gestion politique hasardeuse: les analystes israéliens pointaient mardi un échec sur toute la ligne lors du raid sanglant contre la flottille pour Gaza, reprochant au gouvernement d'avoir sauté à pieds joints dans un «piège».

Les critiques les plus incisives visaient l'apparente inconséquence du gouvernement qui, après avoir diabolisé pendant des semaines les militants de la flottille, justifie le lourd bilan humain par la férocité de leur riposte à l'assaut du ferry turc Mavi Marmara.

«Les ministres impliqués dans la décision ont dit hier (lundi) qu'ils n'avaient jamais envisagé qu'il y aurait des tués. Apparemment, ils pensaient que les musulmans qui diffusent continuellement la haine d'Israël et des juifs sur le site turc Livestream.com allaient accueillir les soldats avec du café et des baklavas (pâtisseries orientales)», raille Ben Caspit, éditorialiste du quotidien Maariv.

Le Jerusalem Post (anglophone, droite) se demande lui aussi «pourquoi l'armée israélienne a autant sous-estimé l'hostilité de ceux qu'elle avait elle-même qualifiés de terroristes».

«La préparation n'était pas totalement adéquate parce que les troupes qui ont mené l'abordage ne savaient pas à quoi s'attendre», estime Ephraïm Kam, directeur adjoint de l'Institut d'études de sécurité nationale (INSS) de l'Université de Tel-Aviv.

«La principale leçon, c'est qu'ils n'auraient pas dû tabler sur le fait que tout se passerait facilement mais se préparer au pire scénario», a déclaré à l'AFP M. Kam, ancien officier du renseignement militaire.

«L'armée israélienne avait tout le temps qu'elle voulait pour se préparer à l'arrivée de la flottille. La communauté du renseignement avait tout le temps nécessaire pour suivre les plans des protestataires», écrit Amos Harel, spécialiste des questions de défense au quotidien Haaretz (gauche).

«Et pourtant, il ressort clairement des témoignages des membres du commando hier (lundi) qu'ils ne s'attendaient pas à ce qu'ils ont trouvé sur le pont. L'armée israélienne a sous-estimé la résistance des militants, et peut-être leur nombre», déplore-t-il.

«En outre, il manquait à la force d'abordage l'effet de surprise, puisque les activistes savaient qu'un assaut était imminent», souligne Amos Harel, en remarquant que les effectifs déployés au début de l'opération n'atteignaient pas la «masse critique» requise pour s'emparer rapidement du Mavi Marmara.

Editorialiste du Yediot Aharonot, le plus grand journal israélien, Nahum Barnea s'interroge sur l'opportunité d'une opération de sabotage des bateaux avant qu'ils ne puissent se rassembler, comme Israël en a conduit avec succès par le passé, ce qui aurait permis d'éviter ce raid périlleux.

Il dénonce également «un renseignement erroné qui a conduit à une planification erronée».

«La première règle dans une confrontation avec des émeutiers est de créer une force massive», indique Nahum Barnea. «Or, un haut responsable militaire israélien a noté que la masse critique n'avait pas été atteinte à la fois à cause de la sous-estimation de la motivation des émeutiers et de problèmes opérationnels».

«Résultat: les commandos de marine se sont heurtés à un groupe d'un nombre équivalent, entre 20 et 30, armés de bâtons et de barres de fer», relève-t-il.

Ben Caspit, du Maariv, dresse un verdict cinglant: «La dissuasion israélienne a subi un rude coup», ajoutant: «Et tout cela s'est passé dans les eaux internationales, transformant Israël en État pirate».

Quant à Amos Harel, du Haaretz, il relève que «si le but d'Israël était de « contenir » la flottille et de l'empêcher de déclencher une crise majeure, nous avons totalement échoué, et ce n'est en rien la faute des soldats».


http://www.cyberpresse.ca/international/moyen-orient/201006/01/01-4285752-des-analystes-israeliens-critiquent-un-echec-sur-toute-la-ligne.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B13b_moyen-orient_291_section_POS2


----------



## Alea (1 Jun 2010)

André Pratte
La Presse
Publié le 01 juin 2010 à 06h00 | Mis à jour à 06h00 


*Comment perdre ses amis * 

Israël n'a déjà pas beaucoup d'amis, pourquoi fait-il en sorte d'embarrasser ceux qui lui restent? L'assaut lancé hier contre la «flottille de la liberté» a soulevé un ouragan de protestations, notamment en Turquie, le seul allié de l'État juif dans le monde musulman. Cet incident pourrait avoir «des conséquences irréparables» sur les relations entre les deux pays, a-t-on fait savoir à Ankara. 

Dimanche soir, le premier ministre israélien, Benjamin Nétanyahou, qualifiait son homologue canadien d'«ami inébranlable» d'Israël. Cependant, devant l'énormité de ce qui vient de se passer, même M. Harper n'a pu cautionner l'attaque de l'armée israélienne. M. Nétanyahou a quitté Ottawa précipitamment, annulant la rencontre qu'il devait avoir aujourd'hui avec le président des États-Unis. S'il s'était rendu à la Maison-Blanche, il aurait sans doute eu droit à de nouvelles remontrances de Barack Obama, qui lui avait fait passer un mauvais quart d'heure lors de sa dernière visite. Résultat de tout cela pour Israël: une image encore plus endommagée, des pays amis perplexes, un allié de moins dans la région.

Il ne fait pas de doute que l'opération mise sur pied par des militants propalestiniens visait autant, sinon plus, à provoquer Israël qu'à venir en aide aux Palestiniens. Pas de doute non plus que certains de ces militants n'étaient pas tous partisans de la résistance non violente; même les images fournies par les organisateurs de l'opération montrent des passagers battre les soldats à coups de barre de fer. 

Devant ce comportement, il est légitime de se demander si tous les biens transportés par les navires étaient bel et bien de nature humanitaire. Israël était donc en droit d'intercepter la flottille. Cependant, on se serait attendu à ce que les autorités israéliennes conçoivent une stratégie visant à limiter les dégâts humains et politiques. Au contraire, le raid semble avoir été singulièrement mal planifié.

Depuis plusieurs jours, Tel-Aviv soutenait que ce convoi n'avait rien d'humanitaire, que les organisateurs avaient des liens avec les terroristes d'Al-Qaeda et du Hamas. Cela étant, pouvait-on croire, le commando chargé d'aborder les navires s'attendrait à une forte résistance. Or, affirment aujourd'hui les autorités israéliennes, «nous avions préparé nos soldats à faire face à des militants pacifistes, pas à se battre». Flagrante, cette contradiction transpire la mauvaise foi.

Flottille de la provocation plutôt que de la liberté? Bien sûr. Et, encore une fois, Israël est bêtement tombé dans le piège. Après ce nouvel échec, le gouvernement israélien doit se résoudre à changer de stratégie. Notamment, comme le suggérait le quotidien Haaretz avant même le raid d'hier, l'État juif doit oeuvrer à diminuer son isolement. Première étape essentielle: écouter ses amis.


http://www.cyberpresse.ca/place-publique/editorialistes/andre-pratte/201005/31/01-4285545-comment-perdre-ses-amis.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_lire_aussi_4285752_article_POS2


----------



## Alea (2 Jun 2010)

Mathieu Perreault
La Presse
Publié le 02 juin 2010 à 07h21 | Mis à jour à 07h23 


*L'ONU réclame une enquête impartiale*

Le Conseil de sécurité de l'ONU a réclamé hier une enquête «impartiale» sur les «faits» entourant l'assaut militaire israélien contre la flottille civile qui cherchait à briser le blocus de Gaza. Ce compromis entre la requête turco-libanaise au Conseil de sécurité et la réticence des États-Unis à viser son principal allié au Proche-Orient a reçu l'appui de la Russie et de l'Union européenne.

La déclaration ne condamne pas nommément l'État hébreu mais appelle à la fin du blocus de Gaza.

Pendant ce temps, Israël n'a libéré qu'une dizaine de militants, dont l'écrivain suédois Henning Mankell, parmi les 700 capturés lundi à l'aube sur les six navires de la flottille affrétée par le mouvement Free Gaza.

Deux autres navires de Free Gaza doivent quitter Chypre pour gagner Gaza, dont l'un abrite le Prix Nobel nord-irlandais Mairead Maguire. L'un des deux navires est nommé Rachel Corrie, du nom de la militante américaine pro-palestinienne qui est morte en 2003 écrasée par un bulldozer de l'armée israélienne à Gaza.

Consacrant son éloignement d'Israël, l'Égypte a rouvert le terminal maritime de Rafah à Gaza, seul point de passage qui échappe à l'État juif, mais limité les déplacements à l'aide humanitaire et au passage des malades. Cette décision suit un resserrement des contrôles sur les tunnels clandestins servant à l'acheminement d'armes et de denrées civiles entre l'Égypte et Gaza par le désert du Sinaï, resserrement qui avait augmenté les tensions entre Le Caire et le Hamas, frère idéologique de l'opposition égyptienne, les Frères musulmans.

Israël a réitéré hier que l'aide humanitaire que devaient acheminer les six navires de Free Gaza aurait pu transiter par les points de passage terrestres que dirige Tsahal, l'armée israélienne.

*La controverse se poursuit*

La controverse sur les circonstances de l'assaut de lundi matin, qui a fait neuf morts chez les militants, s'est poursuivie hier. Des militants allemands relâchés mardi matin par Israël ont déclaré, à leur arrivée à Berlin, que les soldats avaient tiré sans provocation. Députée israélienne arabe, Haneen Zuabi était sur l'un des navires, mais n'a pas été arrêtée grâce à son immunité parlementaire. En conférence de presse à Nazareth, elle a déclaré n'avoir vu aucun geste hostile de ses compagnons envers les soldats.

Au cours d'une conférence de presse de Tsahal, un soldat a affirmé être descendu sur le navire turc où ont eu lieu les affrontements armé seulement d'un pistolet à balles de peinture (paintball). «Les militants m'ont cassé le bras», a-t-il dit en entrevue à la BBC. Des dizaines d'autres personnes ont été blessées, dont sept soldats.

«La violence ne faisait pas partie des plans», explique l'un des cofondateurs de l'antenne canadienne de Free Gaza, Laith Marouf, en entrevue avec La Presse à Montréal. «Les gens de Free Gaza qui étaient sur les bateaux ont répliqué parce que leur vie était menacée. C'est humain.» Free Gaza a appelé à une manifestation dans plusieurs villes du monde, dont Montréal, vendredi midi.

*Critiques en Israël*

Les critiques de l'attaque israélienne sont aussi internes. En entrevue à la BBC, des habitants de Sdérot ont déploré qu'une attaque «bâclée» remette en question le blocus de Gaza, qui, selon eux, leur évite d'être la cible de tirs de roquettes en provenance du territoire palestinien.

Le romancier israélien Amos Oz affirme, dans un essai publié par le New York Times, que le Hamas ne sera jamais défait militairement parce qu'il s'agit d'une «idée», et qu'Israël fait trop confiance à sa puissance militaire. «Un homme armé d'un gros marteau considère chaque problème comme un clou», écrit M. Oz, citant un proverbe juif.

Selon l'AFP, Israël a conseillé à ses ressortissants d'éviter d'aller en Turquie, d'où provenaient la grande majorité des militants que les soldats israéliens ont capturés. Tous seront expulsés d'ici demain soir, dont 120 ressortissants de pays arabes qui seront dirigés vers la Jordanie.

Avec le New York Times, BBC et l'AFP

http://www.cyberpresse.ca/international/raid-israelien-contre-une-flottille/201006/02/01-4285990-lonu-reclame-une-enquete-impartiale.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B13b_moyen-orient_291_section_POS4


----------



## Alea (2 Jun 2010)

Malorie Beauchemin
La Presse
Publié le 02 juin 2010 à 08h21 | Mis à jour à 08h24 


*Trois Canadiens arrêtés: aucune demande de rapatriement en vue* 

(Ottawa) Trois citoyens canadiens ont été arrêtés et seraient actuellement toujours détenus par les autorités israéliennes à la suite de l'assaut donné par les forces armées contre une flottille humanitaire en route vers Gaza, lundi.

Du bout des lèvres, le ministère des Affaires étrangères a confirmé, hier, l'arrestation de trois de ses ressortissants, refusant de révéler leur identité et de réclamer leur rapatriement, comme l'ont fait plusieurs pays, dont la France et l'Italie.

«Nous sommes au courant que trois citoyens canadiens ont été mis en garde à vue en Israël. Nous travaillons avec les autorités locales et nous fournissons de l'assistance consulaire au besoin. En raison de la Loi sur la protection des renseignements personnels, aucun autre détail ne peut être divulgué», a souligné par courriel Ambra Dickie, porte-parole du Ministère. Aucun Canadien n'aurait toutefois été blessé, a ajouté Ottawa.

Les proches du militant britanno-colombien Kevin Neish, 53 ans, ont cependant confirmé que celui-ci se trouvait à bord d'un des bateaux composant le convoi et qu'il était du nombre des personnes arrêtées.

«Peu avant 10h30, nous avons reçu la confirmation qu'il était détenu et qu'il serait expulsé dans les 72 prochaines heures», a souligné son amie, Zoe Blunt. Militant de longue date qui a pris part à plusieurs missions humanitaires du même genre, M. Neish avait été affecté à la protection des journalistes à bord du Mavi Marmara.

«Sa tâche était de servir de bouclier humain, de gagner du temps en bloquant l'entrée de la salle où se trouvaient les journalistes, advenant une attaque de l'armée», a expliqué Mme Blunt, qui a d'abord craint que son ami n'ait été blessé, n'ayant eu aucune nouvelle pendant plus de 48 heures.

Pour la deuxième journée consécutive, le dossier a rebondi jusqu'à la Chambre des communes, où le premier ministre Stephen Harper a refusé de joindre sa voix à celle des Nations unies, qui ont réclamé la tenue d'une enquête publique et indépendante, en plus de demander la libération des prisonniers civils étrangers interceptés en eaux internationales.

Les chefs du Bloc québécois et du NPD, Gilles Duceppe et Jack Layton, ont déploré la faiblesse de la réaction d'Ottawa, qui devrait, selon eux, insister sur le rapatriement de ses ressortissants.

Le chef libéral, Michael Ignatieff, a refusé de se prononcer sur la réponse du gouvernement canadien à ce raid israélien. En soirée, le ministère des Affaires étrangères a indiqué qu'il travaillait de près avec les autorités locales pour «faciliter le retour de ces Canadiens».

http://www.cyberpresse.ca/international/raid-israelien-contre-une-flottille/201006/02/01-4286041-trois-canadiens-arretes-aucune-demande-de-rapatriement-en-vue.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B13b_moyen-orient_291_section_POS3


----------



## Alea (2 Jun 2010)

Steve Weizman
Agence France-Presse
Jérusalem
Publié le 01 juin 2010 à 21h37 | Mis à jour le 02 juin 2010 à 09h28 


*Israël expulse 250 ressortissants étrangers* 

Israël, embarrassé, accélérait mercredi l'expulsion de centaines d'activistes étrangers pro-palestiniens après la décision du premier ministre Benjamin Netanyahu de faire partir tous ceux arrêtés lors du raid meurtrier contre la flottille humanitaire pour Gaza.

Israël, embarrassé, accélérait mercredi l'expulsion de centaines d'activistes étrangers pro-palestiniens après la décision du premier ministre Benjamin Netanyahu de faire partir tous ceux arrêtés lors du raid meurtrier contre la flottille humanitaire pour Gaza.

Le gouvernement israélien est sous pression en raison des appels de la communauté internationale à une enquête «impartiale» sur l'abordage de lundi qui a fait 9 morts civils et des dizaines de blessés.

M. Netanyahu a toutefois averti qu'Israël maintiendrait son blocus de la bande de Gaza en place depuis quatre ans.

«Ouvrir une route maritime pour Gaza constituerait un grand danger pour la sécurité de nos concitoyens. Il faut donc continuer avec le blocus maritime», a affirmé le chef du gouvernement israélien dans un communiqué, alors qu'un navire irlandais, le MV Rachel Corrie, est en route pour Gaza.

«C'est vrai, il y a une pression internationale et des critiques de notre politique. Mais il faut comprendre qu'elle est vitale pour préserver la sécurité d'Israël et son droit à se défendre lui-même», a souligné M. Netanyahu.

L'opinion publique israélienne, elle, est divisée. Selon un sondage publié mercredi par le quotidien Maariv, 46,7% des personnes interrogées sont favorables à une enquête contre 51,6% qui la trouvent inutile.

Le président de l'Autorité palestinienne Mahmoud Abbas, qui doit rencontrer Barack Obama le 9 juin à la Maison-Blanche, a pour sa part annoncé qu'il allait demander au président américain de prendre «des décisions courageuses» et a qualifié «de «terrorisme d'État» le raid israélien sanglant.

Tous les ressortissants étrangers vont être expulsés, a fait savoir mardi soir le bureau de M. Netanyahu.

Selon la radio, 250 militants, sur 682 personnes originaires de 42 pays qui étaient à bord de la flottille de six bateaux, étaient en cours d'expulsion au lendemain du départ de 45 autres depuis lundi.

Quelque 120 personnes, en majorité des Arabes, ont déjà été transférées par bus en Jordanie via le poste-frontière du pont d'Allenby.

Selon l'agence officielle jordanienne Petra, 126 personnes, y compris 30 Jordaniens et des ressortissants de Bahreïn, de Koweït, du Maroc, de Syrie, d'Algérie, d'Oman, du Yémen, de Mauritanie, ainsi que d'Indonésie, du Pakistan, de Malaisie et d'Azerbaïdjan, sont arrivés en Jordanie.

Soixante Turcs devaient prendre des vols spéciaux pour les rapatrier à l'aéroport international de Ben Gourion de Tel-Aviv. En outre, un autre contingent de 70 autres ressortissants turcs étaient en route depuis la prison de Beersheva (sud d'Israël) vers l'aéroport, a précisé la radio.

Le processus d'expulsion a été accéléré après la décision du cabinet de sécurité israélien présidé mardi soir par M. Netanyahu de tous les faire partir en 48 heures et il devrait être achevé, selon la radio militaire israélienne, jeudi.

La plupart des gouvernements de pays ayant des ressortissants à bord des navires avaient appelé à leur libération immédiate.

Près de 50 ressortissants de pays étrangers et six soldats israéliens ont été hospitalisés en Israël.

Lundi avant l'aube, des commandos de marine israéliens ont lancé dans les eaux internationales un raid contre la flottille internationale acheminant les militants pro-palestiniens et des tonnes d'aide.

De violents affrontements se sont déroulés à bord du ferry turc Mavi Marmara, le plus grand des six navires, qui transportait 600 personnes.

Cet assaut, par lequel Israël a voulu empêcher le convoi humanitaire de briser le blocus qu'il impose à Gaza depuis 2007, a déclenché la colère d'Ankara et de nouvelles et vives dénonciations internationales.

Israël, qui avait averti qu'il ne permettrait pas l'arrivée de la flottille à Gaza, a accusé les militants d'avoir «déclenché les violences» en attaquant les soldats avec des couteaux et des barres de fer. Les organisateurs du convoi ont eux affirmé que les commandos avaient ouvert le feu sans justification.

Le drame a plongé Israël dans une grave crise diplomatique, en particulier avec la Turquie, jadis son allié stratégique, dont au moins quatre ressortissants sont morts dans l'assaut et près de 400 autres ont été arrêtés par les autorités israéliennes.

Israël a commencé à rapatrier les familles de son personnel diplomatique à Ankara, a indiqué mercredi matin la radio publique israélienne.

http://www.cyberpresse.ca/international/raid-israelien-contre-une-flottille/201006/01/01-4285937-israel-expulse-250-ressortissants-etrangers.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B13b_moyen-orient_291_section_POS1


----------



## Alea (2 Jun 2010)

Burak Akinci
Agence France-Presse
Ankara
Publié le 02 juin 2010 à 15h48 | Mis à jour à 21h00 


*Arrivée en Turquie des passagers de la flottille*

Quatre cent quatre-vingt-huit activistes du convoi maritime d'aide à Gaza victime lundi d'un raid israélien meurtrier, sont arrivés dans la nuit de mercredi à jeudi en Turquie, ont annoncé des responsables gouvernementaux.

Dix-huit activistes turcs et un autre irlandais blessés dans le raid de lundi qui a provoqué une indignation internationale, ont été les premiers a arriver à Ankara à bord de trois avions médicalisés. Ils ont immédiatement été admis dans un hôpital.

Puis quelques jeures plus tard, trois avions de la Turkish Airlines (THY), affrétés par l'Etat turc, se sont posés sur l'aéroport international Atatürk d'Istanbul avec à bord 466 activistes, dont une majorité de Turcs, a annoncé le vice-Premier ministre turc Bülent Arinç qui les attendait sur le tarmac avec d'autres personnalités officielles.

Auparavant un porte-parole du ministère israélien des Affaires étrangères avait affirmé à l'AFP que «527 passagers de la flottille ont quitté Israél. La grande majorité d'entre eux ont pris des avions à destination de la Turquie, tandis que les autres ont pris un appareil à l'aéroport Ben Gurion pour la Grèce».

Les trois Airbus de la THY avaient également à bord les corps de neuf activistes, dont quatre Turcs, tués lors du raid israélien.

M. Arinç a expliqué que les militants arrivés seraient soumis à «certains tests» à l'Institut de médecine légale d'Istanbul pour vérifier des soupçons d'«intoxication» par les Israéliens.

Ces examens seront en outre utilisés par la Turquie «dans la recherche de ses droits découlant du droit international», a-t-il ajouté.

Le gouvernement turc avaient demandé que l'Etat hébreu soit puni pour cette agression survenue en haute mer qu'elle avait qualifié d'«acte pirate» et «barbare».

Seul un Turc, grièvement blessé, est resté à Tel Aviv car il était intransportable, a souligné pour sa part le chef de la diplomatie turque Ahmet Davutoglu à Ankara.

Une vingtaine d'activistes turcs sont déjà rentrés en Turquie.

«Personne n'aurait pensé à une telle chose», a raconté un Turc d'une cinquantaine d'années rentré d'Israël aux caméras de télévision à Istanbul.

Cette personne, qui a requis l'anonymat, s'est «étonnée» de la brutalité de l'abordage du Mavi Marmara, battant pavillon turc et le plus gros des six navires de la flottille. C'est sur ce bateau, affrété par une ONG islamiste turque, l'IHH, que se sont produits les affrontements sanglants.

Un millier de personnes environ, rassemblées devant l'aéroport, ont agité des drapeaux turcs et palestiniens et scandé des slogans anti-israéliens.

Plus de 10 000 manifestants s'étaient rassemblées tard dans la soirée sur une place d'Istanbul pour fêter en héros les militants turcs, brûlant des portraits des présidents israélien Shimon Peres et américain Barack Obama. Ils se sont dispersés pour la plupart tard dans la nuit, selon l'agence de presse Anatolie.

Israël a décidé mardi soir d'expulser l'ensemble des quelque 650 activistes. Mercredi le ministre des Affaires étrangères Ahmet Davutoglu a menacé Israël de «revoir» les liens bilatéraux, si les 350 activistes Turcs n'étaient pas libérés.

Le Premier ministre turc Recep Tayyip Erdogan, qui ne cesse d'attaquer l'Etat hébreu depuis lundi, a affirmé pour sa part qu'Israël pourrait «perdre» l'amitié de son pays lors d'une entretien au téléphone mardi soir avec le président américain Barack Obama.

Mardi, M. Erdogan s'en était vivement pris à Israël, qualifiant cette opération de commando de «massacre sanglant».

Ankara a aussi rappelé son ambassadeur en Israël.

http://www.cyberpresse.ca/international/raid-israelien-contre-une-flottille/201006/02/01-4286249-arrivee-en-turquie-des-passagers-de-la-flottille.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B12_en-manchette_278_section_POS1


----------



## Alea (2 Jun 2010)

Malorie Beauchemin
La Presse
Publié le 02 juin 2010 à 14h03 | Mis à jour à 16h00 


*Flottille: les trois Canadiens seraient bientôt libres*

(Ottawa) Au moins un des trois ressortissants canadiens interpellés lors du raid israélien sur une flottille humanitaire a été libéré par les autorités israéliennes et un autre serait bientôt en route vers la Turquie, a confirmé le ministère des Affaires étrangères du Canada, mercredi après-midi.

L'un d'eux est déjà sorti d'Israël, un autre se trouverait parmi les prisonniers transférés mercredi à l'aéroport pour être déportés vers la Turquie et les autorités canadiennes tentaient mercredi après-midi de colliger l'information quant à la situation du troisième ressortissant canadien, a souligné Ambra Dickie, porte-parole du ministère. 

Si la famille et les amis de Kevin Neish, 53 ans, de la Colombie-Britannique, ont confirmé que le militant se trouvait bel et bien détenu par les autorités israéliennes, en début de semaine, différentes sources indiquent que les deux autres Canadiens seraient Rifat Audeh et Farooq Burney. 

Le ministère refuse de révéler l'identité des trois ressortissants, plaidant la Loi sur la protection des renseignements personnels. Mais le Canado-Palestinien Rifat Audeh, libéré et évacué vers la Jordanie, où il réside, a déclaré à la CBC être l'un des trois ressortissants identifiés par les autorités canadiennes. Il a aussi dit avoir été battu à bord du navire, lors de son arrestation.

Le gouvernement israélien a indiqué son intention, mercredi, d'expulser tous les ressortissants étrangers arrêtés pendant l'assaut de lundi, avant la fin de la journée.

http://www.cyberpresse.ca/international/raid-israelien-contre-une-flottille/201006/02/01-4286216-flottille-les-trois-canadiens-seraient-bientot-libres.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B13b_moyen-orient_291_section_POS4


----------



## Alea (2 Jun 2010)

Nasser Abou Bakr
Agence France-Presse
Bethléem
Publié le 02 juin 2010 à 18h42 | Mis à jour à 18h44 


*Abbas exhorte Obama à prendre «des décisions courageuses»*

Le dirigeant palestinien Mahmoud Abbas a appelé mercredi à Bethléem le président américain Barack Obama à prendre des «décisions courageuses» pour changer la situation au Proche-Orient, avant son voyage la semaine prochaine à Washington.

Le président de l'Autorité palestinienne a en outre qualifié de «terrorisme d'État» le raid israélien contre la flottille pour Gaza, dans son discours d'ouverture d'une conférence internationale sur l'investissement en Palestine à Bethléem (Cisjordanie).

Il s'exprimait avant une rencontre avec l'émissaire américain George Mitchell, qui mène des négociations indirectes entre Israël et l'Autorité palestinienne.

Lors de cette rencontre dans la soirée à Ramallah (Cisjordanie), visant à préparer les entretiens de M. Abbas à la Maison Blanche avec le président américain le 9 juin, le président palestinien a demandé la création d'une commission d'enquête crédible sur le «crime» commis contre la flottille.

Il a également «réclamé au président Obama un changement complet de politique, à commencer par la levée du siège de Gaza», a indiqué à l'AFP le principal négociateur palestinien, Saëb Erakat.

«Mon message à Obama pendant notre rencontre à Washington la semaine prochaine sera que nous avons besoin de décisions courageuses pour changer la face de la région», a annoncé dans son discours M. Abbas, qui a également adressé cet appel à l'ensemble des parties au Proche-Orient.

«Notre peuple a été exposé au terrorisme d'Etat lorsque Israël a attaqué le convoi de la liberté. Le monde entier ainsi que le peuple palestinien font face à ce terrorisme», a ajouté M. Abbas, en référence à la flottille humanitaire internationale arraisonnée lundi par l'armée israélienne au large de Gaza.

La Conférence sur l'investissement en Palestine 2010, le deuxième colloque de ce type, après une première édition en mai 2008, réunit pour deux jours des délégués palestiniens de l'ensemble des Territoires occupés et un millier d'hommes d'affaires étrangers de 26 pays, selon les organisateurs.

Avant le discours inaugural, l'assistance, parmi laquelle le Premier ministre de l'Autorité palestinienne Salam Fayyad et le représentant du Quartette international pour le Proche-Orient Tony Blair, a observé une minute de silence à la mémoire des neuf militants pro-palestiniens tués dans l'assaut israélien qui a eu lieu dans les eaux internationales.

«Tout comme la flottille de la liberté est venue pour briser le siège de Gaza, cette conférence a pour but de briser le siège de l'économie palestinienne», a indiqué M. Abbas, qui a baptisé l'événement «Conférence de la liberté».

Le président palestinien a salué l'ouverture mardi par l'Egypte du terminal de Rafah avec la bande de Gaza, seul point de passage non contrôlé par Israël, pour l'acheminement de l'aide humanitaire et le passage des malades, ainsi que la position turque.

A la mention de la Turquie, des applaudissements nourris ont éclaté, interrompant le discours pendant un peu plus d'une minute.

La ligne dure adoptée par la Turquie après le raid contre le convoi, auxquels participaient de nombreux ressortissants turcs, ainsi que les déclarations du chef du gouvernement d'Ankara, Recep Tayyip Erdogan, qui a appelé la communauté internationale à «punir» Israël pour son «massacre sanglant», lui ont valu une grande popularité parmi les Palestiniens.

M. Abbas, qui a décrété trois jours de deuil à partir de mardi en raison du raid meurtrier, a confirmé l'annulation des festivités prévues initialement pour cette conférence.

Au total, selon les organisateurs, 123 projets d'un montant total de près de 500 millions de dollars doivent y être présentés, soit quatre fois moins que les sommes annoncées lors de la précédente édition il y a deux ans.


http://www.cyberpresse.ca/international/moyen-orient/201006/02/01-4286277-abbas-exhorte-obama-a-prendre-des-decisions-courageuses.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B13b_moyen-orient_291_section_POS2


----------



## Alea (2 Jun 2010)

Agence France-Presse
Washington
Publié le 02 juin 2010 à 18h24 | Mis à jour à 18h30 


*Israël peut mener une enquête «crédible», affirme Washington      QUOI???

Les États-Unis ont réitéré mercredi leur souhait qu'Israël mène lui-même l'enquête demandée par l'ONU sur le raid israélien contre la flottille pour Gaza, soulignant que l'État juif avait toute capacité de mener une investigation «crédible».

«Nous pensons qu'Israël est le mieux placé pour diriger cette enquête» et est «parfaitement capable d'enquêter sur une affaire qui a impliqué ses forces», a indiqué Philip Crowley, le porte-parole du département d'État.

«Israël peut-il conduire une enquête juste, transparente et crédible? La réponse est oui», a-t-il ajouté, insistant sur la «démocratie vivante» et les «institutions efficaces et compétentes» du pays.

«Nous allons parler avec Israël de la meilleure manière de conduire une enquête qui puisse être largement jugée comme crédible par la communauté internationale», a-t-il encore assuré.

Washington avait approuvé mardi l'appel de l'ONU à une enquête «rapide, impartiale, crédible et transparente» sur le raid qui a fait neuf morts parmi des militants pro-palestiniens tentant de livrer de l'aide humanitaire à Gaza.

De son côté Steny Hoyer, le chef de la majorité démocrate de la Chambre des représentants, a estimé mercredi dans un communiqué qu'Israël a «légitimement» évoqué son droit à l'auto-défense à l'occasion du raid et que l'Etat hébreu ne devrait pas être exposé à des sanctions de la part de l'ONU.

«Les pertes en vies humaines sont une tragédie», mais «l'administration et le Congrès sont déterminés à empêcher une condamnation d'Israël au conseil de sécurité de l'ONU», a ajouté le chef démocrate.

Le porte-parole de la Maison Blanche Robert Gibbs s'était abstenu mardi de condamner le raid, tout en indiquant qu'une paix au Proche-Orient était plus nécessaire que jamais.

http://www.cyberpresse.ca/international/raid-israelien-contre-une-flottille/201006/02/01-4286275-israel-peut-mener-une-enquete-credible-affirme-washington.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B13b_etats-unis_286_section_POS1

*


----------



## Alea (3 Jun 2010)

Agence France-Presse
Publié le 03 juin 2010 à 09h20 | Mis à jour à 09h29 


*Israël s'oppose à une enquête internationale *   _(Comme c'est surprenant!!)_

Israël a opposé jeudi une fin de non recevoir à une commission d'enquête internationale sur le raid meurtrier contre une flottille pro-palestinienne au large de Gaza, tout en cherchant une solution de compromis avec les États-Unis.

Israël a rejeté une résolution du Conseil des droits de l'Homme de l'ONU à Genève approuvant une enquête internationale, estimant que cette instance n'avait aucune «autorité morale».

En revanche, plusieurs ministres ont pris parti en faveur d'une enquête interne.

«En matière d'enquête, il doit y avoir une enquête israélienne, c'est dans notre intérêt, nous n'avons rien à cacher (...) Nous disposons d'assez de juristes éminents. S'ils veulent des observateurs étrangers, qu'il y ait des observateurs étrangers, mais la commission doit être israélienne», a affirmé le ministre des Affaires étrangères Avigdor Lieberman.

«Aux appels lancés pour la création d'une commission d'enquête internationale, il faut répondre sans hésitation qu'Israël est un État démocratique indépendant et pas une république bananière», a renchéri le premier ministre suppléant chargé des affaires stratégiques, Moshé Yaalon.

«Nous sommes capables d'enquêter, d'en tirer les leçons puis de les appliquer. Mais il ne faut pas que durant tout ce processus nous nous livrions à l'autoflagellation», a ajouté cet ancien chef d'état-major, membre du cabinet gouvernemental de sécurité.

Le ministre des Finances Youval Steinitz a suggéré la constitution d'un «comité de vérification» sous l'égide de la commission de la Défense et des Affaires étrangères du Parlement.

M. Steinitz n'a pas toutefois exclu que «pour des raisons tactiques», Israël soit «malheureusement contraint» d'envisager une autre solution.

Selon les médias, Israël négocierait avec les États-Unis en vue de la constitution d'une «commission» acceptable par les deux alliés.

«Des contacts sont en cours avec les Américains», a confirmé à l'AFP un haut responsable gouvernemental sous couvert de l'anonymat, sans plus de précision.

D'après les médias israéliens, parmi les options discutées avec Washington figure la création d'une commission d'enquête dirigée par un «juriste de renommée internationale» et composée de représentants israéliens et d'observateurs américains.

Les États-Unis ont exprimé à nouveau mercredi leur souhait de voir les autorités israéliennes engager elles-même l'enquête demandée par l'ONU sur le raid israélien, soulignant que l'État hébreu avait toute capacité de mener une investigation «crédible».  *(QUOI???)*

Washington avait approuvé mardi l'appel de l'ONU à une enquête «rapide, impartiale, crédible et transparente» sur le raid, qui a fait neuf morts parmi des militants pro-palestiniens tentant de livrer de l'aide humanitaire à Gaza.

L'an dernier, le Conseil des droits de l'Homme de l'ONU avait mandaté le juge sud-africain Richard Goldstone pour enquêter sur l'opération «Plomb durci» conduite par l'armée israélienne à Gaza contre le mouvement islamiste Hamas (décembre 2008- janvier 2009) qui avait fait plus de 1.400 morts palestiniens.

Israël a refusé de coopérer avec cette commission d'enquête qui, dans ses conclusions, a accusé Israël et des groupes palestiniens armés d'avoir commis des crimes de guerre et recommandé la saisine de la Cour pénale internationale (CPI) si l'État hébreu refusait d'ouvrir une enquête «crédible».

Israël a maintenu jeudi cette ligne de conduite. Le porte-parole des Affaires étrangères, Ygal Palmor, a estimé que le Conseil de l'ONU «s'acharne une fois de plus de façon obsessionnelle contre Israël» et que son autorité morale «a atteint le zéro absolu».


http://www.cyberpresse.ca/international/raid-israelien-contre-une-flottille/201006/03/01-4286474-israel-soppose-a-une-enquete-internationale.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B12_en-manchette_278_section_POS1


----------



## Alea (3 Jun 2010)

Agence France-Presse
Publié le 03 juin 2010 à 09h33 | Mis à jour à 09h37 


*Toutes les victimes ont été tuées par balle*

Des centaines de militants du convoi maritime d'aide à Gaza expulsés par Israël après l'assaut meurtrier de lundi sont arrivés jeudi en Turquie, où les examens des corps des neuf victimes ont montré que toutes avaient été tuées par balle.

Israël, sous forte pression internationale après le raid sanglant contre la flottille pro-palestinienne, a confirmé que l'ensemble des 700 étrangers arrêtés avaient été expulsés, à l'exception de sept blessés. Mais des représentants d'ONG arrivés dans la nuit en Turquie ont renouvelé les accusations de violences à l'égard d'Israël.

Les militants morts dans le raid sont huit Turcs et un Américain d'origine turque, tous tués par balle, dont un à bout portant, selon les conclusions des médecins légistes turcs.

Au total, 488 militants turcs expulsés d'Israël sont arrivés dans la nuit à l'aéroport d'Istanbul, où ils ont été accueillis en héros par un millier de personnes, agitant des drapeaux turcs et palestiniens, scandant des slogans anti-israéliens.

35 autres militants ont été rapatriés en Grèce.

Le président turc Abdullah G-l, accusant Israël d'avoir commis «l'une des plus graves erreurs de son Histoire», a assuré que les liens entre la Turquie -longtemps un des seuls alliés de l'État hébreu au proche-orient- et Israël «ne seront plus jamais les mêmes». 

Le président de l'ONG islamiste IHH, un des principaux organisateurs de la flottille, a pour sa part affirmé à son arrivée que toutes les victimes du drame ne sont pas connues. «Ils nous ont rendu neuf corps (...) Mais la liste des martyrs est plus longue», a affirmé à l'AFP B-lent Yildirim.

Un militant espagnol présent dans la flottille, Manuel Tapial, a lui aussi estimé que le bilan était plus lourd, évoquant «de 16 à 20 morts».

Une passagère belge du navire turc Mavi Marmara, où les commandos israéliens ont attaqué, a elle affirmé que les passagers n'étaient pas armés, comme l'ont déclaré les autorités israéliennes selon lesquelles leurs soldats ont agi en légitime défense.

«Les passagers du bateau avaient une attitude non violente, pacifique. Il n'y avait pas d'armes. Il n'y avait aucune attitude de provocation ou l'intention de se mêler à la violence, pas du tout», a déclaré Kenza Isnani.

http://www.cyberpresse.ca/international/raid-israelien-contre-une-flottille/201006/03/01-4286479-toutes-les-victimes-ont-ete-tuees-par-balle.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B13b_moyen-orient_291_section_POS1


----------



## Alea (3 Jun 2010)

Par La Presse Canadienne, thecanadianpress.com, Mis à jour le: 3 juin 2010 01:36


*Un Canadien détenu en Israel est en Turquie*

VANCOUVER - L'un des trois Canadiens détenu en Israel après l'arraisonnement d'une flotille au large de la Bande de Gaza, lundi, est maintenant en Turquie, selon ce que rapporte jeudi une amie, Zoe Blunt, qui demeure à Vancouver.

Kevin Neish, originaire de Victoria, en Colombie-Britannique, a été arrêté en compagnie de ses compatriotes Rifat Audeh et Farooq Burney par un commando israélien lors d'une violente confrontation qui a causé la mort de neuf militants pro-palestiniens à bord d'un bateau qui naviguait vers Gaza, sur la Méditerranée.

Près de 700 autres militants ont été arrêtés. Ils transportaient des cargaisons d'aide humanitaire afin de soulager la population de la Bande de Gaza soumise à un embargo.

Zoe Blunt rapporte que Kevin Neish lui a expliqué qu'il était parvenu de justesse à rester en vie lorsque des tirs provenant d'hélicoptères de l'armée israélienne ont retenti. Il a aussi rapporté avoir été molesté par des officiers lors de sa détention en Israel; il souffrirait de multiples contusions après avoir été menotté pendant 25 heures.

Zoe Blunt ajoute que M.Neish lui a dit avoir été menacé par des gardes armés de carabines et par des chiens. On lui aurait proféré de nombreuses menaces de mort.

Ce jeudi, un rapport médico-légal obtenu par le réseau de télévision turc confirme que neuf militants ont été tués lors du raid israélien contre une flotille humanitaire. Les corps des victimes sont identifiés dans une morgue d'Istanbul.

Le raid de lundi a aussi fait plusieurs blessés. Ils sont soignés dans des hôpitaux turcs.


http://actualites.ca.msn.com/national/cp-article.aspx?cp-documentid=24455960


----------



## Alea (4 Jun 2010)

Agence France-Presse
Publié le 04 juin 2010 à 09h01 | Mis à jour à 09h04 


*10 000 personnes conspuent Israël à Istanbul * 

Environ 10 000 personnes ont conspué Israël vendredi, lors d'un rassemblement à Istanbul, pour protester contre le raid israélien meurtrier sur le convoi maritime d'aide à Gaza, criant des slogans en faveur du Hamas, a constaté un photographe de l'AFP.

La foule était réunie sur l'esplanade de la grande mosquée de Beyazit, à la sortie de la prière musulmane du vendredi et lors d'une cérémonie funéraire pour le journaliste Cevdet Kiliçlar, décédé lors de l'abordage de lundi contre la flottille internationale. «À bas Israël!», «Va-t-en de la Palestine !» ou encore «Vive l'Intifada globale !», a-t-elle scandé.

Le cercueil du journaliste était recouvert de drapeaux palestinien et turc, tandis qu'un imam conduisait la prière. Les fidèles criant «Allah Akbar» et arboraient des drapeaux verts de l'islam ainsi que turcs et palestiniens, ont prié pour l'une des neuf victimes de l'assaut.

De 15 000 à 20 000 personnes s'étaient rassemblées jeudi devant une autre mosquée de la ville, criant des slogans contre Israël et en faveur du Hamas, le mouvement islamiste qui contrôle la bande de Gaza.

http://www.cyberpresse.ca/international/raid-israelien-contre-une-flottille/201006/04/01-4286816-10-000-personnes-conspuent-israel-a-istanbul.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B13b_moyen-orient_291_section_POS2


----------



## Alea (4 Jun 2010)

Agence France-Presse
Ankara
Publié le 04 juin 2010 à 09h01 | Mis à jour à 12h22 


*La Turquie fustige Israël*

Le gouvernement islamo-conservateur turc a maintenu la pression vendredi sur Israël, quatre jours après le raid meurtrier israélien sur une expédition maritime à Gaza, et plus de 10.000 personnes ont à nouveau conspué l'État hébreux, dans plusieurs villes de Turquie.

Dans un discours à Konya (centre), retransmis en direct à la télévision, le premier ministre Recep Tayyip Erdogan a affirmé que le Hamas, le mouvement islamiste radical palestinien qui a souhaité la destruction d'Israël, n'est pas un groupe terroriste. «Le Hamas a des résistants qui luttent pour défendre leur terre. Ils ont remporté une élection», a-t-il déclaré.

«Je l'ai dit aux responsables américains... Je ne considère pas le Hamas comme une organisation terroriste. Je pense la même chose aujourd'hui. Ils défendent leur terre», a-t-il ajouté.

M. Erdogan s'en est pris une nouvelle fois à Israël, jadis allié stratégique de la Turquie, après le raid lundi de commandos israéliens sur la flottille d'aide à Gaza, au cours duquel neuf Turcs ont été tués.

Il a critiqué les puissances occidentales qui refusent selon lui de donner une chance au Hamas de s'engager dans un processus démocratique.

«Notre problème ne concerne pas les Israéliens ou le peuple juif. Notre problème concerne le gouvernement israélien oppresseur, qui pratique le terrorisme d'État», a-t-il dit, ajoutant: le gouvernement israélien est «hypocrite», «paranoïaque» et «il ment».

La Turquie a déjà déclaré plusieurs fois qu'il est impossible de parvenir à la paix au Proche Orient sans le Hamas. Elle a aussi demandé au Hamas de renoncer à la violence.

En février 2006, Ankara avait déclenché la colère d'Israël en accueillant le dirigeant du Hamas Khaled Mechaal, après la victoire électorale du mouvement radical.

En janvier 2009, les autorités turques avaient agi en médiateur entre les dirigeants du Hamas basés en Syrie et des officiels égyptiens qui tentaient d'obtenir un cessez-le-feu pour mettre fin à la guerre de 22 jours à Gaza.

À Istanbul et dans d'autres villes turques, plus de 10.000 personnes ont conspué Israël et crié des slogans en faveur du Hamas, avant les enterrements des victimes du raid israélien.

«Hors de la Palestine !», a scandé une foule d'environ 10.000 personnes devant la grande mosquée de Beyazit, à Istanbul, après la prière du vendredi, dédiée à l'une des victimes de l'abordage contre la flottille internationale.

«Fermez l'ambassade sioniste !», pouvait-on lire sur une banderole géante.

Déjà jeudi, de 15.000 à 20.000 personnes s'étaient rassemblées devant une autre mosquée de la ville, pour rendre hommage aux victimes, conspuant Israël.

Des manifestations hostiles à Israël ont accompagné les enterrements des autres victimes, à travers le pays, vendredi.

Ainsi à Talas (centre), où l'imam a qualifié Furkan Dogan, 19 ans, de «martyr», alors que des centaines de fidèles criaient «À bas Israël», avant l'enterrement du jeune homme, qui avait également la nationalité américaine.

Par ailleurs, le vice-premier ministre Bulent Arinc a annoncé que son pays, qui a rappelé son ambassadeur à Tel Aviv et annulé trois manoeuvres militaires conjointes, allait réduire ses liens économiques et sa coopération en matière d'industrie de défense avec Israël.

Ankara «va réduire les relations dans ces domaines à un niveau minimum, pour autant qu'une telle coopération existe déjà... que les paiements ont été effectués ou pas», a dit M. Arinc.

La coopération militaire était au coeur des rapports bilatéraux depuis la signature, en 1996, d'un accord en ce sens.


http://www.cyberpresse.ca/international/raid-israelien-contre-une-flottille/201006/04/01-4286816-la-turquie-fustige-israel.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B12_en-manchette_278_section_POS1


----------



## Alea (4 Jun 2010)

Agence France-Presse
Publié le 04 juin 2010 à 11h51 | Mis à jour à 11h51 


*Les journaux israéliens racontent le raid * 

Les quotidiens israéliens reviennent vendredi avec force et détails sur le raid meurtrier mené lundi contre la flottille humanitaire internationale, sur les préparatifs de l'opération, son déroulement et les suites du «fiasco».

Des préparatifs au plus haut niveau de l'opération -baptisée Sea Breeze (Vent de Mer)- ont commencé dès le mois de février, révèle le quotidien à grand tirage Yediot Aharonot.

Le chef de la marine de guerre, l'amiral Eliezer Marom, a monté deux cellules opérationnelles, l'une composée de militaires et l'autre comprenant  des juristes, des représentants des Affaires étrangères, d'agents du renseignement.

Dans un premier temps, les autorités israéliennes ont tenté d'empêcher le départ du convoi maritime pour Gaza par des voies diplomatiques, en multipliant les démarches auprès de la Turquie, mais en vain, souligne le Yediot.

Israël a également contacté l'Égypte qui a proposé de débarquer l'aide humanitaire au port d'El-Arish pour la transférer à Gaza, mais s'est heurté à un refus des organisateurs du convoi, selon le quotidien.

Seule Chypre a accepté de coopérer avec Israël, refusant aux navires du convoi d'accoster dans ses ports.

En vue de l'abordage, des informations ont été recueillies sur l'ONG islamiste turque IHH, qui a affrété le ferry Mavi Marmara, le plus grand des six navires de la «flottille de la liberté» pour Gaza.

C'est dans ce navire que se sont produits les affrontements sanglants qui ont fait neuf morts civils, 8 Turcs et un Américain, tués par des tirs de l'armée israélienne.

La décision ayant été prise au plus haut niveau d'intercepter le convoi et de l'acheminer au port israélien d'Ashdod (sud d'Israël), les commandos de la marine ont subi un entraînement spécial et ont été équipés d'armes anti-émeutes, en plus de leurs armes individuelles.

La décision d'aborder la flottille dans les eaux internationales a été prise par le chef des commandos de marine pour surprendre les militants pro-palestiniens avant la levée du jour, en dépit du risque qu'Israël puisse être accusé d'«acte de piraterie», selon le Yediot Aharonot.

L'amiral Marom aurait assisté lui-même à l'opération sur un bâtiment de guerre à proximité et a tiré en l'air des coups de semonce quand les violences ont éclaté.

Dès que les commandos israéliens ont été hélitreuillés sur le pont du Mavi Marmara, ils ont été assaillis à coups de barre de fer et de couteaux par des dizaines de militants, selon des témoignages des soldats.

Selon le quotidien Haaretz, les militants auraient réussi à capturer brièvement trois soldats israéliens et à s'emparer d'une ou plusieurs de leurs armes.

Selon le Yediot Aharonot, des films pris par les passagers et confisqués par l'armée montre que des militants pacifistes ont protégé des soldats menacés d'être lynchés.

Après l'opération, qualifié de «fiasco», la décision de relâcher tous les passagers détenus, a été prise par le premier ministre Benjamin Netanyahu et le ministre de la Défense sous pression de la Turquie, selon la presse, alors que l'armée espérait se servir des interrogatoires pour étayer la thèse israélienne d'une «provocation» délibérée.


http://www.cyberpresse.ca/international/201006/04/01-4286847-les-journaux-israeliens-racontent-le-raid.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B13b_moyen-orient_291_section_POS1


----------



## Alea (5 Jun 2010)

La Presse Canadienne
Montréal
Publié le 05 juin 2010 à 10h09 | Mis à jour à 10h17 


*Manifestations à Montréal contre l'intervention israelienne * 

Des manifestations doivent se dérouler à travers le Canada, samedi, pour dénoncer l'intervention de l'armée israélienne contre un navire qui transportait de l'aide humanitaire en direction de Gaza, lundi.

A Montréal, l'événement est organisé par la Coalition élargie pour la paix et la justice en Palestine. Les manifestants réclament la levée de l'embargo sur Gaza qualifié «d'immoral et d'inhumain».

Par ailleurs, par la voie d'un communiqué, les trois grandes centrales syndicales, CSN, CSQ, FTQ, trouvent également inacceptable que le gouvernement d'Israël ne respecte pas les conventions de l'ONU qui exigent l'arrêt immédiat de ce blocus.

Les centrales syndicales, qui ne participent pas aux manifestations prévues samedi, dénonçent par ailleurs l'attitude du gouvernement canadien dans ce dossier. Elles déplorent que le premier ministre Stephen Harper joue la carte de la modération en ne condamnant pas la politique israélienne «d'isolement» contre le peuple palestinien. Les centrales soulignent qu'Ottawa a appuyé du «bout des lèvres» la résolution du Conseil de sécurité de l'ONU demandant une enquête impartiale sur l'intervention de lundi, mais qu'il refuse toujours de réclamer la fin du blocus de la bande de Gaza.

La CSN, la FTQ et la CSQ considèrent que seuls la négociation et l'arrêt des agressions armées permettront de jeter les bases d'une paix durable entre Israel et la Palestine.


http://www.cyberpresse.ca/actualites/regional/montreal/201006/05/01-4287166-manifestations-a-montreal-contre-lintervention-israelienne.php


----------



## Alea (5 Jun 2010)

Par Radio-Canada, www.radio-canada.ca, Mis à jour le: 5 juin 2010 07:09


*Flottille d'aide humanitaire - Kevin Neish de retour au pays*

Kevin Neish, le Canadien qui était à bord de l'une des flottilles assaillies par les forces israéliennes au large des côtes de Gaza, est rentré au pays samedi. 

Cet ingénieur naval à la retraite âgé de 53 ans rejoindra sous peu sa famille à Victoria. 

Il a fait savoir que 16 personnes avaient été tuées dans son bateau, certains sous ses yeux, alors que le bilan officiel israélien fait état de 9 morts, des civils turcs. 

M. Neish a dit aussi avoir vu des soldats israéliens asperger des civils de poivre de Cayenne, alors que des hélicoptères faisaient feu sur les flottilles. 

Arrêté à la suite de l'assaut israélien dans les eaux internationales, Kevin Neish a été détenu et « brutalisé », selon ses dires. Il a ajouté qu'il a été victime d'intimidation à l'aide de chiens et de fusils et a été empêché d'aller aux toilettes pendant 15 heures, voire de se lever. 

Le militant canadien a indiqué en outre que les autorités israéliennes lui ont confisqué tous ses bagages, ses papiers d'identité et une somme d'argent de 4000 $. 

Deux autres Canadiens ont été emprisonnés en Israël : Rifat Audeh, de St. Catharines, en Ontario, et Farooq Burney. Ils ont pu regagner leurs familles au Moyen-Orient. 

Si Israël soutient que ses militaires ont agi en légitime défense, les militants maintiennent que ce sont eux qui ont été agressés et qu'il n'y avait pas de fusils à bord des navires. 

Samedi, les forces israéliennes ont arraisonné un autre navire qui se dirigeait vers Gaza. Cette fois, les activistes n'ont offert aucune résistance. 

Radio-Canada.ca avec Presse canadienne 


http://actualites.ca.msn.com/grands-titres/rc-article.aspx?cp-documentid=24484424


----------



## Alea (6 Jun 2010)

Agence France-Presse
Londres
Publié le 05 juin 2010 à 21h37 | Mis à jour le 05 juin 2010 à 21h50 


*Londres offre 19 millions de livres à Gaza et appelle Israël à lever le blocus* 

La Grande-Bretagne a annoncé dimanche qu'elle accordera un don de 19 millions de livres (27 millions de dollars) aux réfugiés de la bande de Gaza et a réitéré ses appels pour qu'Israël lève le blocus.

«La situation à Gaza n'est ni acceptable ni viable», a déclaré le ministre du Développement international, Andrew Mitchell, précisant que ce don contribuera à financer des écoles et des services hospitaliers.

Cette somme de 19 millions de livres s'inscrit dans le cadre d'un plan d'aide de 100 millions, s'échelonnant sur cinq ans, qui a été signé avec l'agence de l'ONU pour les réfugiés palestiniens (UNWRA) en 2006.

«Il y a un besoin immédiat d'avoir un accès sans entraves à Gaza pour parvenir à une amélioration de la situation humanitaire, afin de permettre à l'économie de se remettre sur pied et donner aux jeunes de Gaza la perspective d'un avenir meilleur», a estimé le ministre britannique.

«J'appelle, a-t-il poursuivi, le gouvernement israélien à lever les barrières afin de mettre un terme à cette crise humanitaire».

Environ 70% des habitants de la bande de Gaza dépendent de l'aide de l'UNWRA dans le domaine de l'éducation, des soins médicaux ainsi que d'autres services de base, ont indiqué des responsables britanniques.

http://www.cyberpresse.ca/international/europe/201006/05/01-4287256-londres-offre-19-millions-de-livres-a-gaza-et-appelle-israel-a-lever-le-blocus.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B13b_europe_287_section_POS1


----------



## Alea (6 Jun 2010)

Agence France-Presse
Paris
Publié le 06 juin 2010 à 18h14 | Mis à jour à 21h54 


*Paris propose que l'UE contrôle les navires à destination de Gaza* 

La France propose que l'Union européenne (UE) assure le contrôle des navires de marchandises voulant se rendre à Gaza et soit chargée du point de passage de Rafah, a déclaré dimanche le chef de la diplomatie française, Bernard Kouchner.

«Il fut un temps où nous avons été chargés du passage de Rafah. Nous pouvons proposer à nouveau que l'Union européenne, que les pays européens, contrôlent ce passage de façon très strict», a déclaré le ministre lors d'un point de presse à l'issue d'un entretien à Paris avec son homologue britannique William Hague.

«Nous pouvons très bien contrôler la cargaison des bateaux qui se dirigent vers Gaza. Nous pouvons le faire, nous souhaitons le faire, nous le ferions très volontiers», a ajouté Bernard Kouchner. «Il faut que l'Union européenne participe plus encore qu'elle ne le fait, pratiquement, politiquement, matériellement, à emprunter plus encore le chemin de la paix», a-t-il dit.

«L'Union européenne peut aider comme elle l'a déjà fait dans le passé», a aussi jugé le ministre britannique, en ajoutant qu'il fallait permettre d'acheminer plus de marchandises à Gaza tout en empêchant les armes d'y parvenir.

«La situation de Gaza est intenable pour les gens qui sont assiégés depuis si longtemps. Tout cela profite à qui? Aux gens qui alimentent les tunnels (vers l'Égypte), à ceux qui prennent des taxes sur les produits qui rentrent. Et cela n'est pas possible de continuer ainsi. Je comprends la nécessité d'un contrôle sur les armes», a aussi souligné Bernard Kouchner.


http://www.cyberpresse.ca/international/raid-israelien-contre-une-flottille/201006/06/01-4287347-paris-propose-que-lue-controle-les-navires-a-destination-de-gaza.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B12_en-manchette_278_section_POS1


----------



## Alea (9 Jun 2010)

Christophe Schmidt
Agence France-Presse
Washington
Publié le 08 juin 2010 à 16h54 | Mis à jour le 08 juin 2010 à 23h07 


*Flottille: Washington et Ban demandent une enquête internationale*

Les États-Unis, l'un des rares pays à ne pas avoir condamné Israël pour le raid contre la flottille de Gaza, et Ban Ki-moon, le chef de l'ONU, ont joint mardi leurs voix aux appels à une enquête internationale sur les faits.

«Nous reconnaissons qu'une participation internationale» à l'enquête sur l'assaut du 31 mai «serait un élément essentiel pour mettre cette tragédie derrière nous, dans l'espoir de redonner élan et la confiance nécessaires» pour mettre fin au conflit israélo-palestinien, a déclaré Philip Crowley, le porte-parole du département d'État.

Une telle participation serait aussi «importante» pour «la crédibilité (de l'enquête) que nous souhaitons tous», a-t-il également déclaré.

La chef de la diplomatie américaine, Hillary Clinton, s'était prononcée aussitôt après le raid pour une enquête israélienne. Elle avait seulement évoqué une participation internationale comme une option possible pour assurer la crédibilité de l'enquête.

La diplomatie américaine avait ensuite répété que l'Etat juif, fort de ses institutions démocratiques, était parfaitement qualifié pour enquêter lui-même sur les actions de son armée.

M. Crowley n'est pas entré mardi dans les détails, se bornant à indiquer que Washington discutait «avec Israël et d'autres de la nature possible d'une participation internationale à l'enquête». 

Il n'a pas commenté, en particulier, les suggestions allemande et italienne d'associer à l'enquête le Quartette pour le Proche-Orient (Etats-Unis, Russie, Union européenne et OTAN). 

Le porte-parole n'a pas non plus évoqué la question de la direction de l'enquête -israélienne, étrangère ou internationale. Mais la volonté américaine de soutenir une participation étrangère à l'enquête ne fait plus de doute, dix jours après les faits.

Cette initiative américaine risque de créer une nouvelle tension avec Israël, alors que la relation entre les deux proches alliés a déjà souffert, au printemps, de l'intransigeance d'Israël sur la question des colonies.

Mardi, avant cette prise de position de Washington, le gouvernement Nétanyahou tentait d'atténuer les pressions, en évoquant la création d'une commission d'enquête à laquelle contribueraient deux «observateurs» étrangers.

L'annonce officielle n'a pas encore eu lieu, Israël tentant, selon la radio militaire israélienne, de trouver un compromis qui pourrait satisfaire les États-Unis et les convaincre de bloquer toute tentative de condamnation d'Israël au Conseil de sécurité de l'ONU.

A New York justement, Ban Ki-moon, le secrétaire général de l'ONU, a réclamé lui aussi une «participation internationale crédible» à l'enquête israélienne.

M. Ban, a dit son porte-parole, considère qu'une «participation internationale crédible est essentielle en vue d'une enquête rapide, crédible, impartiale et transparente» sur le raid, comme le réclame le Conseil de sécurité des Nations unies.


http://www.cyberpresse.ca/international/raid-israelien-contre-une-flottille/201006/08/01-4288041-flottille-washington-et-ban-demandent-une-enquete-internationale.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B12_en-manchette_278_section_POS1


----------



## Alea (10 Jun 2010)

Janie Gosselin, envoyée spéciale
La Presse
Publié le 09 juin 2010 à 05h00 | Mis à jour à 10h33 


*Gaza, entre misère et espoir * 







(Gaza) Des drapeaux turcs et palestiniens sont toujours visibles dans le port de Gaza. C'est à cet endroit que devait arriver la «flottille de la paix» de l'organisme Free Gaza, la semaine dernière.

«Nous n'avons pas dormi de la nuit. À 6h30, nous étions au bord de la mer. Nous les attendions. D'autres bateaux étaient venus auparavant; nous ne pensions pas qu'il y aurait de problème cette fois», raconte Amjad Shawa, coordonnateur du Palestinian Non-Governmental Organizations Network.

Le blocus israélien dans la bande de Gaza date de 2007, année de l'arrivée au pouvoir du groupe extrémiste Hamas. Seuls les produits de base peuvent y être acheminés. 

Israël a établi ce blocus dans le but d'affaiblir le Hamas, de prévenir la prolifération des armes et de faire pression pour libérer le soldat israélien Gilad Shalit, enlevé en 2006.

Le blocus a eu l'effet contraire. Aujourd'hui, le Hamas est plus fort que jamais. On continue vraisemblablement d'acheminer des armes par les tunnels illicites de Rafah; le soldat Shalit n'a toujours pas été libéré; la population de la bande de Gaza continue de souffrir du manque de ressources.

Le taux de chômage s'élève à un peu plus de 40%. Près de la moitié des enfants de moins de 5 ans souffrent de malnutrition, selon le Croissant-Rouge. Quatre familles sur cinq sont dépendantes de l'aide fournie par l'Office de secours et de travaux des Nations unies pour les réfugiés de Palestine dans le Proche-Orient (UNRWA). 

Au marché de Gaza, les étals sont remplis de concombres, de tomates et d'oignons, cultivés localement. Mais les gens achètent peu. «Les gens n'ont pas d'argent. Nous vendons seulement quand l'argent est distribué. Deux jours, et ensuite nous dormons le reste du mois», ironise Sophi Barrakat, marchand de fruits et légumes. 

«Le besoin principal à Gaza, en ce moment, ce sont les matériaux de construction», souligne Adnan Abu Hasna, responsable des communications pour l'UNRWA à Gaza. Car les matériaux de construction, comme le ciment, ne peuvent pas traverser la frontière. Or, quelque 10 000 familles sont toujours sans abri à la suite de bombardements israéliens.

*«Une recette pour l'extrémisme»*

«Le blocus a créé de la pauvreté, du chômage et l'isolement de la population, souligne Hamdi Shaqqura, du Palestinian Centre for Human Rights. Comment peut-on affirmer que c'est pour affaiblir l'extrémisme? C'est une recette pour le stimuler! Le Hamas est plus fort que jamais.»

Plusieurs pays, dont le Canada, considèrent le Hamas, qui ne reconnaît pas l'existence d'Israël, comme un groupe terroriste. 

«Nous n'avons pas besoin de reconnaître Israël», répond, visiblement agacé, Ahmed Yousef, le conseiller politique du premier ministre de l'Autorité palestinienne, Ismael Haniyeh. «Personne ne devrait même nous le demander. Nous sommes sous occupation. Notre lutte est légitime», ajoute-t-il, accusant les médias de poser des questions préparées par Israël.

Les tentatives de briser le blocus, les manifestations qui ont suivi partout dans le monde et la réouverture de la frontière avec l'Égypte ont malgré tout apporté une bouffée d'air frais à Gaza.

«L'espoir est l'aspect le plus important, note Amjad Shawa. Un homme peut perdre sa maison, son travail, mais il ne doit pas perdre l'espoir. Être sans espoir est trop dangereux.


http://www.cyberpresse.ca/international/dossiers/raid-israelien-contre-une-flottille/201006/08/01-4288125-gaza-entre-misere-et-espoir.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B2_correspondants_293_section_POS1


----------



## Alea (10 Jun 2010)

Jean-Luc Renaudie
Agence France-Presse
Jérusalem
Publié le 10 juin 2010 à 08h01 | Mis à jour à 08h06 


*Washington accentue la pression pour une commission d'enquête*






Israël était soumis jeudi aux pressions du président américain Barack Obama, qui a de nouveau réclamé la création d'une commission d'enquête crédible sur le raid meurtrier contre une flottille humanitaire pour Gaza, et non une simple commission interne.

M. Obama a affirmé mercredi lors d'une rencontre avec le président palestinien Mahmoud Abbas qu'il attendait du gouvernement israélien qu'il se conforme aux demandes du Conseil de sécurité de l'ONU concernant cet arraisonnement qui a coûté la vie à neuf passagers, huit Turcs et un Américano-Turc, au large de Gaza.

Le Conseil de sécurité avait appelé le 1er juin «à lancer sans retard une enquête impartiale, crédible et transparente conforme aux critères internationaux».

En soutenant cette demande, le président américain oppose un fin de non-recevoir aux propositions du chef du gouvernement Benjamin Netanyahu.

Le cabinet de sécurité israélien, qui réunit les sept principaux ministres, a décidé au début de la semaine de créer une commission juridique, dont le mandat se bornerait à vérifier que le blocus de Gaza et l'abordage d'un navire transportant des militants pro-palestiniens le 31 mai, sont conformes au droit international.

Cette commission ne pourrait pas interroger des soldats qui ont participé à l'opération ou mettre en cause M. Netanyahu et le ministre de la Défense Ehud Barak, qui ont donné le feu vert à l'opération.

«Nous sommes en contact avec les Américains pour trouver une formule, mais la tâche n'est pas facile car il faut faire attention à ne pas créer un précédent», a affirmé à l'AFP un haut responsable israélien qui a requis l'anonymat.

Un porte-parole du premier ministre n'a pas été en mesure d'évaluer à quel moment aura lieu l'annonce officielle de la création d'une commission, qui a fait l'objet de très longues et intensives discussions ces derniers jours au sein du cabinet.

Pour tenter de trouver un compromis avec les États-Unis, le cabinet de sécurité a évoqué la possibilité l'intégration de juristes étrangers, mais comme simples «observateurs» au côtés d'experts israéliens du droit international et d'anciens diplomates.

«Nous sommes hostiles par principe à la création d'une commission internationale, car elle serait forcément politisée et nous ne voyons pas pourquoi ce genre d'initiative est avancée uniquement lorsqu'Israël est impliqué», a expliqué le haut responsable israélien.

«Personne n'a demandé de commission d'enquête lorsque l'armée turque a bombardé au début de la semaine des combattants turcs en plein territoire irakien», a-t-il souligné, en référence à un raid aérien, non confirmé, sur une base du PKK lundi dans le nord de l'Irak.

Selon un sondage publié jeudi dans le quotidien gratuit Israël Hayom (droite), seuls 13% des Israéliens sont favorables à une commission internationale contre 71% qui prônent une commission interne, le reste étant sans opinion.

Israël avait déjà rejeté la résolution votée le 2 juin par le Conseil des droits de l'Homme de l'ONU approuvant la mise en place d'une «mission d'enquête internationale».

Ce même conseil avait mandaté en 2009 le juge sud-africain Richard Goldstone pour enquêter sur l'opération «Plomb durci» menée par l'armée israélienne contre les islamistes du Hamas dans la bande de Gaza durant l'hiver 2008-2009, qui avait fait plus de 1 400 morts palestiniens.

Israël avait refusé de coopérer avec cette commission, qui avait accusé Israël et des groupes palestiniens d'avoir commis des crimes de guerre et recommandé la saisine de la Cour pénale internationale (CPI) si l'État hébreu refusait d'ouvrir une enquête «crédible».


http://www.cyberpresse.ca/international/dossiers/raid-israelien-contre-une-flottille/201006/10/01-4288584-washington-accentue-la-pression-pour-une-commission-denquete.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B13b_moyen-orient_291_section_POS3


----------



## Alea (13 Jun 2010)

Agence France-Presse
Jérusalem
Publié le 13 juin 2010 à 17h08 | Mis à jour à 19h47 


*Un Canadien dans la commission d'enquête israélienne * 








Soumis à forte pression internationale, Israël a finalement annoncé la création d'une «commission publique indépendante», avec participation étrangère comme le demandait Washington, pour enquêter sur son raid meurtrier contre une flottille humanitaire pour Gaza.

Cette commission israélienne aura pour mission d'«enquêter sur les aspects relatifs à l'action entreprise par l'État d'Israël pour empêcher des navires d'atteindre les côtes de Gaza», selon un communiqué du bureau du Premier ministre Benjamin Nétanyahou.

Elle sera dirigée par un juge en retraite de la Cour Suprême israélienne, Yaakov Tirkel, 75 ans, et comprendra deux «observateurs» étrangers: Lord Trimble, ancien chef du Parti unioniste d'Ulster (protestant) et prix Nobel de la paix 1998, et Ken Watkin, un ex-avocat général de l'armée canadienne.

«Étant donné les aspects internationaux uniques de l'incident, il a été décidé de nommer deux observateurs étrangers de stature internationale dans les domaines du droit militaire et des droits de l'homme», stipule le communiqué.

Toutefois, leur mandat sera limité: ils n'auront même pas le droit de voter sur les travaux et les conclusions de la commission.

Israël a catégoriquement rejeté le principe d'une mission d'enquête internationale.

Le 31 mai à l'aube, la marine israélienne avait intercepté dans les eaux internationales une flottille chargée d'aide qui tentait de «briser» le blocus de la bande de Gaza imposé par Israël depuis 4 ans.

De violents affrontements avaient opposé les commandos d'élite israéliens aux militants pro-palestiniens sur le navire amiral de la flottille, le ferry turc Mavi Marmara, faisant 9 morts, de nationalité turque, et des dizaines de blessés.

L'opération «Brise marine» a déclenché une profonde crise diplomatique entre Israël et la Turquie, et suscité l'indignation et les condamnations de la communauté internationale.

Elle a surtout accentué la pression sur l'État hébreu pour qu'il allège son embargo contre la bande de Gaza où la situation est, selon la secrétaire d'État Hillary Clinton, «inacceptable».

La commission publique, qui pourra auditionner «n'importe quelle personne ou organisation», se penchera sur «les raisons sécuritaires à l'origine de l'imposition du blocus maritime de Gaza et la conformité de ce dernier au droit international», explique le communiqué.

De même, elle vérifiera si l'arraisonnement du 31 mai pour appliquer le blocus maritime a respecté la législation internationale.

Enfin, elle «examinera les actions des organisateurs et des participants de la flottille, et établira leurs identités». Israël a accusé les passagers de la «flottille de la liberté» d'avoir «déclenché les violences», et pour certains d'être liés à des «organisations terroristes».

Attendue depuis des jours, la décision, annoncée tard dimanche soir, survient après des négociations apparemment ardues avec l'administration Obama. Il reste à voir si elle satisfera la communauté internationale.

Les États-Unis avaient estimé qu'une «présence internationale» au sein de la commission «conforterait la crédibilité» de l'enquête.

Dimanche, Washington, qui a qualifié le geste d'«important pas en avant», a souhaité que ses travaux soient terminés «rapidement» et ses conclusions présentées à la communauté internationale.

Mais, alors que le gouvernement Nétanyahou attend avant tout d'une telle commission une justification légale et à postériori du raid controversé, les médias et des juristes israéliens l'ont critiquée avant même sa naissance, la jugeant «peu crédible».

Un ancien ministre de la Justice et juriste reconnu, «De même qu'il existe du café sans caféine, il existe des commissions d'enquête sans enquête».

Le Yediot Aharonot, le quotidien le plus vendu du pays, titrait dès la semaine dernière sur une «commission light». «Ce ne sera pas une commission d'enquête, cela se résumera au mieux à un séminaire docte sur des questions de droit international», estimait son éditorialiste.


http://www.cyberpresse.ca/international/dossiers/raid-israelien-contre-une-flottille/201006/13/01-4289579-un-canadien-dans-la-commission-denquete-israelienne.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B13b_moyen-orient_291_section_POS1


----------



## Alea (13 Jun 2010)

Agence France-Presse
Jérusalem
Publié le 13 juin 2010 à 13h59 | Mis à jour à 14h04 


*Flottille: Nétanyahou espère un accord avec Washington * 








Le premier ministre israélien Benyamin Nétanyahou a estimé dimanche qu'un accord était proche avec les Etats-Unis sur la création d'une commission d'enquête après le raid meurtrier israélien contre une flottille humanitaire internationale pour Gaza le 31 mai.

Le chef du gouvernement a déclaré aux ministres de son parti, le Likoud (droite) qu'il s'attendait à un prochain accord avec l'administration Barack Obama sur la composition et les pouvoirs d'une telle commission --israélienne mais avec une présence internationale--, selon une source gouvernementale.

M. Nétanyahou a indiqué avoir eu de nouvelles consultations téléphoniques à ce propos, dans la nuit de samedi à dimanche, avec Washington.

Il a aussi confirmé son intention de désigner à la tête de la commission un juge en retraite de la Cour Suprême, Yaakov Tirkel, âgé de 75 ans.

Deux semaines après les faits, Israël, sous pression internationale, n'a toujours pas annoncé officiellement la mise en place d'une commission d'enquête sur l'opération des commandos de marine qui a fait 9 morts, de nationalité turque, et des dizaines de blessés.

La décision, annoncée à plusieurs reprises comme imminente par les médias, n'a pu se faire du fait de divergences persistantes avec les Etats-Unis.

Alors que le gouvernement israélien attend avant tout d'une telle commission une justification légale et a posteriori de l'assaut controversé, les Etats-Unis insistent sur l'importance d'une enquête «impartiale et transparente».

Le président américain a affirmé mercredi, lors d'une rencontre avec le président palestinien Mahmoud Abbas à la Maison-Blanche, qu'il attendait du gouvernement israélien qu'il se conforme aux demandes du Conseil de sécurité de l'ONU concernant cet arraisonnement sanglant dans les eaux internationales.

Dès le lendemain, le Conseil de sécurité avait appelé «à lancer sans retard une enquête impartiale, crédible et transparente conforme aux critères internationaux».

Le forum des sept principaux ministres israéliens a décidé la semaine dernière de créer une commission juridique qui «vérifierait» que le blocus de Gaza, en place depuis 4 ans, et l'abordage d'un navire transportant des militants pro-palestiniens sont conformes au droit international.

Cette commission «d'examen» pourra interroger les plus hauts responsables israéliens, mais pas les soldats ou les officiers qui ont participé à l'opération en mer. Elle ne disposera pas de pouvoirs juridiques pour recommander des sanctions éventuelles.


http://www.cyberpresse.ca/international/dossiers/raid-israelien-contre-une-flottille/201006/13/01-4289561-flottille-netanyahou-espere-un-accord-avec-washington.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B13b_moyen-orient_291_section_POS4


----------



## Alea (18 Jun 2010)

Agence France-Presse
Publié le 17 juin 2010 à 13h12 | Mis à jour le 17 juin 2010 à 13h29 


*Amnesty International réclame la levée «immédiate» du blocus de Gaza * 








L'organisation de défense des droits de l'homme Amnesty International a estimé que l'assouplissement du blocus de la bande de Gaza annoncé jeudi par Israël n'était pas suffisant et réclamé qu'il soit «immédiatement» levé.

«Cette annonce montre clairement qu'Israël n'a pas l'intention de mettre fin à la punition collective de la population civile de Gaza, mais simplement de l'adoucir. Ce n'est pas suffisant», a déclaré Malcolm Smart, responsable de la section Moyen-Orient et Afrique du Nord d'Amnesty, dont le siège est à Londres.

«Toute mesure qui aidera à réduire la terrible crise humanitaire à Gaza est bienvenue, mais Israël doit maintenant respecter ses obligations en tant que puissance occupante selon la loi internationale et lever immédiatement le blocus», a-t-il ajouté.

Israël s'est engagé jeudi à faciliter l'entrée de «biens à usage civil» et de «matériaux pour des projets civils» dans la bande de Gaza, sans renoncer au contrôle de tout produit susceptible d'être employé à des fins militaires.

«Tout aussi important que permettre aux biens d'entrer à Gaza est d'autoriser les exportations à quitter Gaza, mais il n'en est pas fait mention dans l'annonce d'aujourd'hui», a repris M. Smart.

«Interdire la grande majorité des exportations, des matières premières et les mouvements de personnes a anéanti l'économie de Gaza, et poussé sa population vers le chômage, la pauvreté et la dépendance à l'aide humanitaire pour sa survie. Ces problèmes ne seront pas résolus si le blocus est maintenu», a-t-il ajouté.

«Israël peut avoir besoin de mener des contrôles au point d'accès à Gaza pour des raisons de sécurité, mais ce contrôle doit cibler ceux soupçonnés de poser une menace sécuritaire, pas la population entière», a-t-il conclu.

La décision israélienne intervient à la suite des demandes répétées de la communauté internationale pour desserrer le strict blocus imposé par Israël à la bande de Gaza depuis quatre ans après la capture d'un de ses soldats, et renforcé un an plus tard avec la prise de contrôle du territoire par le Hamas en juin 2007.


http://www.cyberpresse.ca/international/moyen-orient/201006/17/01-4290979-amnesty-international-reclame-la-levee-immediate-du-blocus-de-gaza.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B13b_moyen-orient_291_section_POS3


----------



## Alea (29 Jun 2010)

Agence France-Presse
Publié le 28 juin 2010 à 14h41 | Mis à jour à 18h08 


*La Turquie ferme son espace à un vol militaire israélien * 








La Turquie a interdit son espace aérien à un avion militaire israélien, en réaction au raid meurtrier israélien sur un convoi maritime pour Gaza, a-t-on appris de sources officielles, tandis que la presse turque affirme qu'une deuxième interdiction a été signifiée à Israël.

«Le premier jour (suivant l'assaut israélien du 31 mai, ndlr), il y a eu une demande d'autorisation de transit par l'espace aérien turc (...) Elle n'a pas été accordée», a déclaré lundi le Premier ministre turc Recep Tayyip Erdogan, interrogé par des journalistes à son retour du sommet du G20 à Toronto.

Le Premier ministre a indiqué que la demande concernait un avion militaire israélien se rendant en Pologne. Il n'a pas fait état de restrictions plus larges contre les avions israéliens.

Interrogé par l'AFP, un diplomate turc a confirmé qu'une décision d'interdire un vol militaire israélien dans l'espace turc avait été prise, juste après le raid du 31 mai, au cours duquel neuf ressortissants turcs avaient été tués.

«Les avions militaires sont tenus d'obtenir une autorisation de survol avant chaque déplacement. Un avion militaire (israélien) s'est vu refuser cette autorisation immédiatement après» l'assaut, a expliqué cette source sous couvert de l'anonymat.

Le diplomate a déclaré que de nouvelles demandes similaires de la part d'Israël seraient étudiées au cas par cas, ajoutant que les vols civils n'étaient pas concernés.

Par ailleurs, selon le site internet du quotidien Hürriyet Daily News, citant des sources diplomatiques, la Turquie a rejeté «deux demandes distinctes israéliennes d'utiliser l'espace aérien turc, depuis le début juin».

Il n'a pas été possible d'obtenir confirmation officielle de cette deuxième interdiction de vol.

«Même une fermeture partielle de l'espace turc constitue une preuve importante de dégradation des relations dans tous les domaines, y compris les liens militaires», note le journal.

En Israël, le ministère des Transports a indiqué lundi que «la Direction de l'aviation civile n'avait pas reçu pour le moment de notification officielle turque» sur une éventuelle restriction des vols civils et opérait «comme d'habitude» concernant les liaisons entre les deux pays.

La Turquie avait exclu début juin Israël de manoeuvres aériennes conjointes, à la suite du raid meurtrier de commandos israéliens contre la flottille humanitaire en route pour la bande de Gaza.

Le raid contre la flottille qui voulait forcer le blocus imposé par Israël à Gaza, a porté un coup sévère aux relations entre les deux pays qui avaient signé des accords de coopération militaire en 1996.

La Turquie a rappelé son ambassadeur et a exigé une enquête internationale.

M. Erdogan a évoqué cette question avec le président américain Barack Obama en marge du G20.

La Turquie a fait savoir qu'elle exige d'Israël des excuses, des dommages pour les familles des victimes, une enquête internationale sur le raid, la libération des trois navires turcs saisis pendant l'opération et la fin du blocus de Gaza.

M. Erdogan a précisé que les relations avec Israël s'amélioreraient si ces demandes étaient satisfaites.

«Nous avons été très patients (...) et nous avons dit que le fait de satisfaire nos demandes serait une étape importante pour que les choses prennent un tour positif. Mais si elles ne sont pas satisfaites, il ne faudrait pas oublier que notre amitié a déjà pris un coup», a dit le Premier ministre, selon Anatolie.

Si Israël refuse les demandes turques, Ankara réduira sa représentation diplomatique à Tel-Aviv au niveau du chargé d'affaires, a déclaré récemment à l'AFP un diplomate turc.


http://www.cyberpresse.ca/international/moyen-orient/201006/28/01-4293864-la-turquie-ferme-son-espace-a-un-vol-militaire-israelien.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B13b_moyen-orient_291_section_POS1


----------



## Alea (2 Jul 2010)

Agence France-Presse
Jérusalem
Publié le 01 juillet 2010 à 22h52 | Mis à jour le 01 juillet 2010 à 22h56 


*L'armée israélienne retarde les résultats de son enquête sur la flottille* 








L'armée israélienne a indiqué jeudi que les résultats de son enquête sur l'arraisonnement le 31 mai par les forces israéliennes d'une flottille pro-palestinienne qui voulait forcer le blocus de la bande de Gaza seraient reportés d'une semaine.

«Le chef d'état-major Gaby Ashkenazi a décidé que les résultats seraient présentés le 11 juillet», a indiqué un porte-parole de l'armée, alors qu'ils étaient initialement prévus pour le 4 juillet.

Il a affirmé que le report était dû à des «raisons techniques», sans fournir plus de détails.

Le 7 juin, l'armée avait annoncé la création d'une équipe d'experts interne, composée de généraux de réserve, chargées d'examiner l'opération du 31 mai.

Cette équipe, dirigée par le général de réserve Giora Eiland, aura pour mission «d'examiner le déroulement de l'opération et d'en tirer les leçons», expliquait l'armée.

Outre cette enquête de l'armée, une «commission publique indépendante», présidée par un juge à la retraite de la Cour Suprême et dont la création a été acceptée par Israël sous la pression des États-Unis, doit déterminer la validité, au regard du droit international, de l'arraisonnement de la flottille pro-palestinienne dans les eaux internationales.

Pendant cet arraisonnement, neuf militants turcs ont été tués lors d'affrontements survenus sur l'un des bateaux de la flottille, qui cherchait à briser le blocus israélien imposé à Gaza depuis quatre ans.

Israël justifie le blocus maritime de la bande de Gaza par sa volonté d'empêcher l'arrivée d'armes dans cette enclave palestinienne contrôlée par le mouvement islamiste Hamas.


http://www.cyberpresse.ca/international/dossiers/raid-israelien-contre-une-flottille/201007/01/01-4294836-larmee-israelienne-retarde-les-resultats-de-son-enquete-sur-la-flottille.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B13b_moyen-orient_291_section_POS1


----------



## Alea (5 Jul 2010)

Selim Saheb Ettaba
Agence France-Presse
Jerusalem
Publié le 05 juillet 2010 à 14h35 | Mis à jour à 14h37 


*Israël autorise l'entrée de matériaux de construction à Gaza* (Oh?! C'est gentil tout plein ça... (Sarcasme))

Israël a autorisé lundi l'accès à Gaza de biens de construction destinés à des projets de la communauté internationale approuvés par l'Autorité palestinienne, une initiative saluée par les acteurs internationaux et les ONG qui attendent désormais des actes.

En application de l'engagement pris le 20 juin par le gouvernement israélien de faciliter l'entrée de tous «les biens à usage civil» dans le territoire palestinien, le ministère des Affaires étrangères a publié deux listes de produits dont l'accès sera contrôlé.

Selon le ministère, tous les produits qui ne «figureront sur aucune des deux listes seront autorisés à être acheminés sans permission spécifique à Gaza», une enclave pauvre et surpeuplée contrôlée par les islamistes palestiniens du Hamas et dont plus de 80% de la population dépend de l'aide étrangère.

La première liste, de «produits soumis à une autorisation spécifique», porte sur les armes et munitions, les biens susceptibles d'être utilisés à des fins militaires, ainsi que des produits chimiques, engrais, etc.

La seconde liste énumère diverses catégories de ciment, gravier, acier, fer, asphalte, ainsi que certains types de véhicules et de bois de construction.

«Bien que de tels articles puissent être utilisés par le Hamas à des fins militaires (construction de bunkers, fortification positions et creusement de tunnels), Israël permettra leur entrée à Gaza afin d'y faciliter des projets de construction approuvés par l'Autorité palestinienne et mis en oeuvre par la communauté internationale», selon le communiqué du ministère.

Jusqu'à présent, Israël n'autorisait qu'au compte-gouttes l'acheminement de tels matériaux destinés à des projets supervisés par des agences internationales.

L'émissaire du Quartette pour le Proche-Orient (États-Unis, Union européenne, Russie, ONU) Tony Blair s'est félicité de cette annonce dans un communiqué. «Cette liste est une étape marquante» mais «l'application sera la clé».

«Des milliers de produits qui n'étaient pas disponibles par les canaux légaux devraient à présent entrer. Cela créera un contrepoids à l'économie des tunnels, qui était sous le contrôle du Hamas», a-t-il ajouté, invitant Israël à faciliter aussi la circulation des personnes, ainsi que les exportations.

Le coordinateur spécial de l'ONU pour le processus de paix au Proche-Orient, Robert Serry, et des ONG ont aussi souligné l'importance de la liberté de mouvement des personnes et des exportations.

M. Serry a salué dans un communiqué «des pas importants dans la bonne direction», espérant que ces mesures permettraient «une augmentation substantielle de la quantité de matériaux de construction entrant dans Gaza».

Il a indiqué «attendre avec impatience de poursuivre les discussions sur les exportations pour stimuler l'économie de Gaza et sur l'allègement des restrictions au mouvement des Palestiniens».

La directrice de l'ONU israélienne Gisha, Sari Bashi, a exprimé peu avant la diffusion de la liste son «inquiétude que la réglementation du ciment pour les organisations internationales ne perpétue le type de retards constatés ces dernier mois».

«Il a fallu neuf mois à l'UNRWÀ (Agence de l'ONU pour l'aide aux réfugiés de Palestine) pour négocier l'entrée de chargements de camions pour un projet immobilier à Khan Younès qui était achevé à 85%. Imaginez combien d'années cela prendrait pour négocier les dizaines de milliers de chargements nécessaires pour reconstruire Gaza», a-t-elle dit dans une conférence de presse.

Israël a annoncé l'allègement du blocus sous intenses pressions internationales après la mort de neuf Turcs dans l'assaut de sa marine le 31 mai contre une flottille d'aide internationale qui tentait de forcer le blocus de Gaza, en place depuis quatre ans.


http://www.cyberpresse.ca/international/moyen-orient/201007/05/01-4295713-israel-autorise-lentree-de-materiaux-de-construction-a-gaza.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B12_en-manchette_278_section_POS1


----------



## Alea (5 Jul 2010)

Burak Akinci
Agence France-Presse
Ankara


La Turquie a menacé Israël lundi d'une rupture des relations si l'État hébreu ne s'excusait pas pour le raid de ses forces contre une flottille d'aide pour Gaza, et annoncé avoir fermé son espace aérien aux vols militaires israéliens.

Ce durcissement d'Ankara a été exprimé par le chef de la diplomatie, Ahmet Davutoglu, cité par la presse, et ce malgré une rencontre secrète la semaine dernière entre lui et un ministre israélien qui laissait présager un léger réchauffement entre les deux pays, liés par un partenariat stratégique. Jusqu'à présent, les Turcs n'avaient pas évoqué l'éventualité d'une rupture diplomatique même si les relations bilatérales, jadis qualifiées d'exemplaires, ont été sérieusement endommagées après le raid, le 31 mai, dans les eaux internationales, d'un convoi maritime humanitaire à destination de Gaza qui avait fait neuf morts turcs.

La Turquie a rappelé son ambassadeur et annulé des exercices militaires avec Israël.

M. Davutoglu, qui s'exprimait devant des journalistes dans l'avion le ramenant d'un voyage au Kirghizstan, a exhorté Israël à s'excuser ou à accepter les conclusions d'une commission d'enquête internationale.

Sinon, a-t-il averti, «les relations seront rompues».

*Israël refuse de s'excuser * 

Israël «ne s'excusera jamais» auprès d'Ankara pour le raid, a toutefois affirmé lundi un haut responsable du bureau du premier ministre Benjamin Nétanyahou. Ce dernier avait déjà dit vendredi soir qu'Israël ne s'excuserait pas pour l'abordage du navire turc.

Contrairement à des déclarations précédentes, M. Davutoglu est apparu plus souple au sujet d'une commission créée par Israël pour enquêter sur l'affaire de la flottille.

«Si cette commission conclut que le raid était injuste et s'ils s'excusent, cela serait aussi suffisant», a-t-il souligné, insistant également sur le paiement de compensations.

La Turquie réclamait jusqu'à présent la création d'une commission d'enquête internationale et indépendante.

M. Davutoglu a aussi annoncé la fermeture totale de l'espace aérien turc aux vols militaires israéliens, une décision de rétorsion prise «pour isoler Israël» une semaine après son raid.

«Cette décision n'a pas été prise pour un ou deux avions seulement», a-t-il souligné, précisant qu'elle pourrait éventuellement être élargie aux vols civils.

Ankara avait confirmé la semaine dernière la fermeture du ciel turc à deux avions militaires d'Israël tout en assurant qu'il ne s'agissait pas d'une interdiction générale.

M. Davutoglu a souligné avoir présenté de nouveau les demandes turques lors d'un entretien secret qu'il a eu mercredi à Bruxelles avec le ministre israélien du Commerce et de l'Industrie, Binyamin Ben Eliezer, premier contact bilatéral depuis le raid.

«Nous n'attendrons pas jusqu'à l'éternité pour la réponse israélienne», a-t-il ajouté.

«La Turquie est décidée à protéger ses intérêts dans cette affaire, et pour cela elle insiste pour des excuses et des indemnisations», a souligné une source diplomatique à l'AFP sous couvert d'anonymat.

Cette source a qualifié d'«importante» pour la Turquie les conclusions de la rencontre que doit avoir M. Nétanyahou avec le président américain Barack Obama à la Maison-Blanche, mardi.

Washington a clairement indiqué la semaine dernière qu'un rétablissement des liens turco-israéliens était de son intérêt dans la région.

Seul membre musulman de l'OTAN, la Turquie a des frontières avec la Syrie, l'Irak et l'Iran, en qui Israël voit une menace nucléaire grandissante.


http://www.cyberpresse.ca/international/201007/05/01-4295552-la-turquie-menace-de-rompre-ses-relations-avec-israel.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B13b_moyen-orient_291_section_POS3


----------



## Alea (12 Jul 2010)

Anabelle Nicoud
La Presse
Publié le 12 juillet 2010 à 07h30 | Mis à jour à 07h35 


*«C'était Apocalypse Now»: deux Canadiens à bord du Mavi Marmara * 









Deux des trois Canadiens qui étaient à bord du Mavi Marmara ont raconté l'assaut israélien qui a coûté la vie à neuf Turcs lors d'une conférence, hier soir à Montréal. Les organisateurs de la soirée, la Coalition pour la justice et la paix en Palestine et le Congrès canadien palestinien, ont aussi annoncé qu'un bateau canadien pourrait se rendre à Gaza dans les prochains mois.

«C'était Apocalypse Now.» C'est ainsi que le retraité originaire de Colombie-Britannique Kevin Neish a décrit les minutes suivant l'arrivée des forces israéliennes, pendant la nuit du 31 mai dernier. Filant la métaphore cinématographique, M. Neish a décrit un assaut digne d'un «film hollywoodien».

C'est pendant la prière du matin, vers 4h, que les premiers canots pneumatiques israéliens se sont approchés du Mavi Marmara, alors en route vers Gaza, raconte Farook Burney, Canadien maintenant installé au Qatar où il dirige une ONG consacrée à l'aide aux écoliers palestiniens.

Peu après, des hommes vêtus en noir, masqués et armés, sont arrivés par hélicoptère. «On a commencé à entendre des coups de feu et des grenades. Les gens étaient atteints, j'ai vu plusieurs hommes blessés. Un homme à côté de moi a pris une balle en pleine poitrine: je crois qu'il est mort», a-t-il dit.

Pendant l'assaut israélien, les personnes à bord du bateau ont tenté de se défendre, a indiqué Kevin Neish, à l'aide de lance-pierres et de bâtons. «Nous étions dans les eaux internationales. (Les Israéliens) sont des criminels, nous les traitions comme des criminels», a-t-il expliqué, tout en réaffirmant, vidéo à l'appui, que personne à bord n'était armé.

Quarante-cinq minutes après l'arrivée des commandos israéliens, le capitaine du Mavi Marmara a annoncé que le bateau ne se rendrait pas à Gaza. Après la reddition, les blessés ont dû attendre une heure avant d'être soignés, selon Farook Burney, qui est aussi resté pendant six heures à genoux, les mains menottées, sans accès à des sanitaires.

Arrivés en Israël, les militants pro-palestiniens ont dû attendre encore plusieurs heures pour être évacués vers une prison. «On a demandé accès à un avocat ou à parler à nos familles, mais on nous a dit de rejoindre nos cellules», a-t-il raconté, avant d'ajouter: «Ma famille ignorait si j'étais vivant.»

C'est grâce à l'insistance de la Turquie que Farook Burney a finalement été envoyé vers l'aéroport, où des avions attendaient l'ensemble des militants arrêtés. «Sans les Turcs, on serait peut-être encore en Israël», croit celui qui a tenté, sans succès, d'interpeller le premier ministre Stephen Harper sur le sujet.

Le Mavi Marmara tentait de briser le blocus imposé à Gaza par Israël depuis la prise du pouvoir par le Hamas, en 2007. Depuis samedi, une nouvelle expédition maritime, cette fois affrétée par une organisation libyenne, tente à son tour de briser le blocus maritime de Gaza malgré les menaces d'arraisonnement d'Israël (voir encadré).

Dans les prochains mois, un bateau canadien prendra aussi la route de Gaza, selon Denis Kosseim, coordonnateur de la Coalition pour la justice et la paix en Palestine. Une collecte de fonds de 300 000$ permettra d'affréter un bateau pour acheminer de l'aide à Gaza et ramener au Canada des produits palestiniens.


http://www.cyberpresse.ca/international/moyen-orient/201007/12/01-4297454-cetait-apocalypse-now-deux-canadiens-a-bord-du-mavi-marmara.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B13b_moyen-orient_291_section_POS4


----------



## Alea (7 Aug 2010)

Associated Press
Publié le 07 août 2010 à 19h20 | Mis à jour à 19h37 


*Flottille pour Gaza: un Israélien et un Turc joignent l'enquête internationale* 

L'ONU a nommé un représentant d'Israël et un représentant de la Turquie sur la commission d'enquête qui étudiera l'intervention sanglante d'un commando israélien contre une flottille d'aide humanitaire qui se dirigeait vers la bande de Gaza, le 31 mai.

Le Secrétaire général de l'organisation, Ban Ki-moon, a annoncé samedi que la commission inclura les diplomates Joseph Ciechanover, israélien, et Ozdem Sanberk, turc.

La commission d'enquête sera présidée par l'ancien premier ministre néo-zélandais Geoffrey Palmer, secondé par Alvaro Uribe, le président colombien sortant.

Le groupe planifie une première rencontre mardi, et devrait soumettre un rapport initial à la mi-septembre.

Des responsables ont indiqué que la commission d'enquête allait étudier les circonstances entourant les attaques par lesquelles les commandos israéliens ont tenté d'empêcher les militants pro-palestiniens de pénétrer à l'intérieur de la zone de blocus de Gaza.

Huit Turcs et un citoyen de la Turquie et des États-Unis ont été tués pendant l'assaut.


http://www.cyberpresse.ca/international/moyen-orient/201008/07/01-4304759-flottille-pour-gaza-un-israelien-et-un-turc-joignent-lenquete-internationale.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B13b_moyen-orient_291_section_POS1


----------



## Alea (9 Aug 2010)

Jean-Luc Renaudie
Agence France-Presse
Jérusalem
Publié le 09 août 2010 à 16h46 | Mis à jour à 19h31 


*Netanyahu défend le raid comme légitime* 

Le Premier ministre Benjamin Netanyahu a affirmé lundi qu'Israël avait agi conformément au «droit international» lors de l'assaut meurtrier contre une flottille d'aide à Gaza tout en critiquant la Turquie, lors de la première audience d'une commission d'enquête israélienne.

Neuf Turcs avaient été tués dans les heurts avec les commandos israéliens lors de l'abordage du ferry turc Mavi Marmara, dans les eaux internationales le 31 mai, alors que le navire tentait de forcer le blocus israélien autour de la bande de Gaza contrôlée par les islamistes palestiniens du Hamas.

«Je suis convaincu qu'à l'issue de votre enquête il s'avérera que l'Etat et l'armée d'Israël ont agi conformément au droit international», a dit M. Netanyahu.

Prenant place face aux cinq membres israéliens de la commission et aux deux observateurs internationaux à Jérusalem, le Premier ministre a expliqué comment le blocus était selon lui crucial pour prévenir l'entrée d'armes dans l'enclave palestinienne.

Le mandat de la commission, appelée à examiner les aspects juridiques de l'assaut, est limité. Il consiste à déterminer la validité, au regard du droit international, du blocus maritime imposé à Gaza, et du raid contre la flottille humanitaire internationale.

Le ministre de la Défense Ehud Barak doit être entendu mardi et le chef d'état-major Gaby Ashkenazi mercredi.

Selon M. Netanyahu, les soldats ont tiré car «leur vie était réellement en danger» et des ordres ont été donnés pour éviter au maximum des pertes humaines.

Justifiant le blocus, qui a été allégé de façon substantielle après les protestations ayant suivi le raid, il a affirmé que «le Hamas a transformé Gaza en une enclave terroriste parrainée par l'Iran qui lui accorde une aide politique, militaire et financière».

«A partir de Gaza, le Hamas a tiré des milliers de roquettes, de missiles et d'obus qui ont atteint des localités israéliennes. Actuellement le Hamas se fournit en armes capables d'atteindre Tel-Aviv», a-t-il encore dit.

«Cette commission traite de la question du droit international, or le Hamas est coupable d'au moins quatre crimes de guerre: appel à un génocide, tirs systématiques vers des objectifs civils, utilisation de civils comme boucliers humains et interdiction à la Croix Rouge de rendre visite à Gilad Shalit», un soldat israélien détenu par le Hamas depuis 2006, selon lui.

M. Netanyahu a aussi critiqué Ankara et les organisateurs de la flottille pour avoir refusé de décharger l'aide hors de Gaza.

«Apparemment, le gouvernement turc n'a pas jugé que de possibles frictions entre les militants turcs et nos soldats pourraient porter atteinte à ses intérêts» et n'a pas tenté de stopper cette mission, a-t-il souligné.

M. Netanyahu a éludé certaines questions, dont l'une demandant si Israël avait considéré d'autres alternatives à l'action militaire, affirmant qu'il y répondrait lors de la session à huis clos qui a suivi sa déposition publique de 90 minutes.

A Gaza, le Hamas a affirmé dans un communiqué que la commission israélienne n'était pas crédible car Israël «tente de couvrir ses crimes et ne dit pas la vérité».

Une commission militaire israélienne avait reconnu le 12 juillet que l'armée avait commis des «erreurs» lors de la planification et l'exécution du raid tout en justifiant le recours à la force.

M. Netanyahu a dû accepter sous la pression internationale la formation par l'ONU d'un panel de quatre experts, dont un Israélien et un Turc. Ses travaux doivent commencer mardi et le chef de l'ONU Ban Ki-moon a nié l'existence d'un accord pour que ce panel ne puisse interroger des membres des commandos israéliens.

Ankara a constitué sa propre commission de même que le Conseil des droits de l'Homme de l'ONU de Genève ainsi que le contrôleur de l'Etat israélien Michaël Lindenstrauss.


http://www.cyberpresse.ca/international/dossiers/raid-israelien-contre-une-flottille/201008/09/01-4305141-netanyahu-defend-le-raid-comme-legitime.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B12_en-manchette_278_section_POS1


----------



## Alea (16 Aug 2010)

Agence France-Presse
Londres
Publié le 15 août 2010 à 15h34 | Mis à jour à 15h36 


*Flottille pour Gaza: les militants voulaient la violence * 


Le responsable de l'enquête de l'armée israélienne sur l'arraisonnement par ses commandos d'une flottille pour Gaza a affirmé lundi que des militants pro-palestiniens qui se trouvaient sur le navire amiral de la flottille voulaient que des violences aient lieu.

«Ils (les militants) étaient déterminés à tuer et à être tués», a déclaré le général de réserve Giora Eiland à la BBC dans le cadre de l'émission «Panorama».

Ce haut gradé a été chargé d'enquêter sur le déroulement de l'opération de la marine israélienne, le 31 mai dernier, contre une flottille d'aide internationale qui tentait de forcer le blocus maritime imposé par Israël à la bande de Gaza, où le mouvement islamiste palestinien Hamas est au pouvoir.

L'abordage du navire amiral de la flottille, le ferry turc Mavi Marmara, avait été marqué par des affrontements qui s'étaient soldés par la mort de neuf militants pro-palestiniens turcs, dont un turco-américain. Neuf hommes des commandos israéliens avaient été blessés.

Le général Eiland a indiqué que la résistance des militants pro-palestiniens à bord du navire avait été «énorme, bien au-delà de toute attente», et a jugé surprenant qu'il n'y ait pas eu plus de morts.

Compte-tenu des circonstances de l'assaut, «dans un lieu aussi complexe qu'un navire, le bilan des morts est étonnamment bas», a estimé le responsable de la commission d'enquête israélienne.

En juillet, le général Eiland avait reconnu qu'il y avait eu, lors de la planification et de l'exécution de l'arraisonnement, «des erreurs professionnelles concernant à la fois la collecte de renseignements et le processus de décision».

Mais il avait estimé justifié que les militaires israéliens aient ouvert le feu, déclarant qu'ils l'avaient fait alors qu'ils étaient en état de légitime défense. Les militaires «n'ont utilisé la force que lorsque leur vie était en péril immédiat», avait-il dit.

A la suite de cet événement, qui a suscité une vague d'indignation dans le monde, Israël a allégé son blocus terrestre contre Gaza, en vigueur depuis la prise de contrôle du territoire en juin 2007.


http://www.cyberpresse.ca/international/moyen-orient/201008/15/01-4306708-flottille-pour-gaza-les-militants-voulaient-la-violence.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B13b_moyen-orient_291_section_POS3


----------

